#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-25
<ratman_> buenas
<ratman_> prove el 11.04 y ya lo quite
<ratman_> no me gsuta el entorno jeje 
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> como andas ratman_ 
<ratman_> bien
<ratman_> eSA cosa no tiene cono ver las aplicaiones abiertas
<ratman_> quiero gnome ejjeje
<pcapeluto> como anda don Ratman_
<ratman_> bien y usetd como estaç
<ratman_> :)
<pcapeluto> no tenías por que sacarlo, si seleccionabas iniciar con Gnome clásico tenñias todo como hasta ahora
<pcapeluto> el problema viene en unos meses cuando gnome descontinúe el soporte a GTK2 y el escritorio clásico sea abandonado definitivamente
<ratman_> creo que terminaremos usando xfce
<pcapeluto> y las aplicaciones abiertas en Unity (que es solo un shell, gnome corre abajo) se muestran en el Launcher de la izquierda
<ratman_> pa no se la verdad el clasico 
<ratman_> gnome me gusta mas
<pcapeluto> Hay que ver como sigue la cosa, lo seguro es que Gnome abandona el escritorio tradicional, o te quedás con GnomeShell por un lado o Unity en Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> Por el momento con el 11.04 podés elegir iniciar con el clásico
<pcapeluto> creo que en las otras distro solo se tiene GnomeShell por defecto
<ratman_> sip supongo que habra que acstumbrarse
<ratman_> o suar kde buaaaaa
<pcapeluto> Ja... si pero viste que a KDE también le pasó lo mismo
<pcapeluto> ahora está muy lindo
<ratman_> sip :( ya no nos queda escritorios a lso viejos
<pcapeluto> ya todo el mundo se acostumbró
<pcapeluto> Es que ya no vas a tener escritorios viejos
<pcapeluto> no tiene mucho sentido armar un escritorio que solo consuma 32Mb de RAM si el Giga de RAM sale 15 dolares
<ratman_> sip pero no por eso hay que deshacer o acostunbrado
<pcapeluto> No no.... no digo eso
<pcapeluto> Lo que no podés hacer es solo quedarte con lo acostumbrado
<pcapeluto> Vos viste como era Gnome en un principio, dependía de otros manejadores para ser medianamente usuable
<pcapeluto> poco a poco fueron cambiando
<pcapeluto> y ya hace años que se les pedía innovacióń
<pcapeluto> bueno ahora dieron ese paso
<ratman_> sip pero es que se tan llendo al carajo 
<pcapeluto> Y si
<pcapeluto> A la merrrrr....
<pcapeluto> jajajjja
<ratman_> jjeje
<pcapeluto> Unity solo es un manejador más
<pcapeluto> Te acordás de WindowMaker?
<ratman_> sip
<ratman_> ejeje
<pcapeluto> Bueno
<pcapeluto> WindowMaker corría sobre GTK
<pcapeluto> Es decir, por debajo tenías a Gnome
<pcapeluto> con su administrador de archivos y todo lo cotidiano
<pcapeluto> si querías iniciar con WindowMaker lo hacías y si no cambiabas la sesión a Gnome
<pcapeluto> Acá pasa lo mismo
<pcapeluto> solo que por el momento sigue estando GTK2, por eso en Ubuntu 11.04 seguís teniendo el escritorio tradicinal
<ratman_> lo bueno que vi es que anda la camara y el sonido bien
<pcapeluto> No se si cuando se pase a GTK3 pueda hacerse, el tema es que TODOS van a pasar a GTK3
<ratman_> cosa que no andaba en el 10.10
<pcapeluto> Te repito, solo tenías que elegir iniciar la sesión con el escritorio Tradicional
<pcapeluto> así la interfaz de Unity no la veías
<ratman_> despues lo vimos
<pcapeluto> No se que va a pasar con Debian
<pcapeluto> En las versiones de testeo ya pasaron a GnomeShell? 
<ratman_> y sip seguramente lo haran
<pcapeluto> pah.... no se salva nadie entonces
<ratman_> y np
<pcapeluto> Nosotros estamos haciendo las pruebas de la Beta lo más que podemos, tenemos algunas cosas creadas aprovechando las nuevas características
<pcapeluto> Espero que en una semana cuando lancen la versión final esté todo lo mas establle posible
<pcapeluto> hace un par de semanas había varias cosas inestables que hoy ya funcionan lo más bien
<ratman_> tal vez mañana lo instale de nuevo
<ratman_> igual me hare un respaldo del cacher del que tengo que es un 10.04
<pcapeluto> El 7 de Mayo tenemos la fiesta lanzamiento
<ratman_> sip lo vi 
<ratman_> en LP
<pcapeluto> en que?
<ratman_> lanparty
<pcapeluto> ah mirá
<pcapeluto> no sabía que lo habían publicado por esos lados
<ratman_> :)
<ratman_> bue me voy a acostar 
<ratman_> nos vemos mañaan 
<ratman_> cya
<libertcharrua> holaaa 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andas libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> hola
<libertcharrua> llegando a la conclusión
<libertcharrua> de que bine con windows instalado de nacimiento se ve
<libertcharrua> y me entraron monton de virus
<libertcharrua> :)
<libertcharrua> :;
<PabloRubianes> ja
<PabloRubianes> andas bien?
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> estuve internado dos dias pero ya estoy en casa 
<libertcharrua> tengo tafilococus aureus una hermosura
<PabloRubianes> muy grave?
<libertcharrua> impetigo se llama la enfermedad tomáaa
<libertcharrua> pues ya se redujo la colonia y empieza  amermar por eso me dejaron irme a casa
<libertcharrua> pero puede ser mortal en algunos casos
<PabloRubianes> pah cuidate!
<libertcharrua> y si otra no queda
<libertcharrua> lo peor es que no me cirran muy fáciles las heridas y trabajo en una carniceria
<libertcharrua> o sea no estoy trabajando obviamente
<virusuy> buenas madrugadas !
<libertcharrua> en fin demas ando practicando html 4 en pleno aije de html 5 jjajaja
<libertcharrua> buenas
<libertcharrua> o 6 andá a saber capas salio el 6 y ni me entere
<libertcharrua> virusuy, como andas
<virusuy> bien y vos ?
<libertcharrua> bien acá
<libertcharrua> che al final cuando e descargue ubuntu 11.04
<libertcharrua> que voy a ver?
<libertcharrua> gnome shell unity o la foto de mi suegra?
<virusuy> Unity
<virusuy> y la posiblidad de usar gnome classic .. el viejo y querido gnome 2
<libertcharrua> aaaah
<libertcharrua> ta
<virusuy> ya vuelvo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-26
<virusuy> pcapeluto: ping
<virusuy> pcapeluto: ping !!!!
<PabloRubianes> hola
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: como andas?
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<PabloRubianes> llegando del cumple de mi abuelo
<pcapeluto> como anda misterrr
<PabloRubianes> todo ok hubo reunion?
<PabloRubianes> o es ma;ana por falta de publico)
<PabloRubianes> ?
<pcapeluto> por ahora se mantiene el martes
<pcapeluto> yo estoy probando el nuevo portal para ubuntu.org.uy
<pcapeluto> pero manejar 360Mb de base de datos cada vez que meto la pata me está matando jejejeje
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, lo estas haciendo con virusuy ?
<pcapeluto> Hoy estabamos hablando de eso
<pcapeluto> hay que probar primero que nada que funcione el Theme y la importación de los datos
<pcapeluto> Va a tener que purgarse mucha cosa
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> viste que las fotos de los torrents no andan?
<pcapeluto> si, las cambiaron en canonical, ya les cambio la ruta nuevamente
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> una cosa que capaz que esta buena es sacar el blog del home, que entres a una pagina generica y de ahi vayas al home
<PabloRubianes> asi ademas podemos poner avisos  importantes sin que se vayan para abajo
<pcapeluto> bien
<pcapeluto> tenemos que hacer algo entonces con el menú izquierdo porque es larguísimo
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> hablando de la página?
<PabloRubianes> si EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> cuando es que hay que ir a extension_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> para variar me olvidé de conectarme mas temprano :=
<EduardoR> no arreglé nada al final
<EduardoR> si organizo algo te mando SMS
<EduardoR> todo bien?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana es la reunion hay que definir las charlas
<EduardoR> hacer un llamado, y definirlas mas a fin de semana?
<EduardoR> que charlas tenemos definidas?
<PabloRubianes> la reunion de IRC es ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> no las tenemos
<PabloRubianes> hay que definir que temas a tratar y quien las dariamos
<EduardoR> si, ahora caigo
<EduardoR> bien, a la lista de temas de la reunion de chat de mañana
<EduardoR> pensaba de la reunion de Extension, no  entendia nada
<PabloRubianes> la reunion de ma;ana es ese un tema y el otro es lo que vamos a hacer de pegotines o otras cosas
<PabloRubianes> que hay que hacerlo queda poco tiempo
<EduardoR> si, hay que definir monton de cositas
<EduardoR> lo de imprimir + camisetas, polos o algo mas abrigado, estoy averiguando
<EduardoR> ojo, lo de imprimir, no sobre que imprimir
<pcapeluto> pero los diseños ya se tienen
<EduardoR> no, para mi habria que hacer pocas, pero con algún tema de natty
<EduardoR> y que sea un solo bastidor
<EduardoR> en negro, y luego en blanco, pero un solo diseño
<pcapeluto> le tenés ganas al logo canino ese....
<EduardoR> algo sencillo
<PabloRubianes> y los pegotines???
<EduardoR> esos se hacen en un momento
<EduardoR> solo hay que definirse
<PabloRubianes> por eso que dise;os hay?
<PabloRubianes> no me vengas con los tux
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> no, esos están impresos, no vamos a imprimir mas
<EduardoR> pero hay alguien sentado arriba de ellos
<PabloRubianes> yo digo hay que hacer algun dise;o de ubuntu uruguay en varios tama;os no solo chicos
<EduardoR> y quiero saber quién
<EduardoR> me parece bien
<EduardoR> no se si lo notaron
<EduardoR> pero el UBUNTU:UY tiene la Y con un font distinto al font de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> esteeee.... jejej
<EduardoR> se nota que está inventado
<pcapeluto> resulta
<PabloRubianes> en el momento que hicieron esa Y
<PabloRubianes> la y del font no existia
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> que la y no existia
<PabloRubianes> solo estaba el UBUNTU
<pcapeluto> jajajajaa
<pcapeluto> eso eso
<pcapeluto> ahora después cambio
<EduardoR> me pega en loj ojo
<pcapeluto> estaba viendo como quedaba
<pcapeluto> pero esa es la letra oficial
<EduardoR> cual de las dos?
<pcapeluto> el problema con la que tenemos es que no podemos redimensionarla correctamente
<pcapeluto> porque pierde calidad
<pcapeluto> la oficial es la que estás viendo ahora
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Banner1104-v5-160.png
<pcapeluto> la que teníamos era inventada
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domir. ma;ana habamos de todo esto
<EduardoR> cual la del logo UBUNTU:UY o la del al web?
<PabloRubianes> y definimos cosas para no estar apretados con el tiempo
<pcapeluto> nos vemos PabloRubianes, mañana ablamos
<EduardoR> ta mañana
<PabloRubianes> yhay que hacer la gacetilla de prensa
<EduardoR> si tambien
<PabloRubianes> bueno interesante reunion ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> hay que poner un aviso en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana lo pongo
<EduardoR> te aviso en la tarde por SMS, te sirve?
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<pcapeluto> Dale, saludos
<PabloRubianes> para ir a extension?
<EduardoR> si, para ir alli y ver la cosa
<PabloRubianes> si despues de las 6 puedo tipo 630 llego
<EduardoR> CAssinelli va a estar
<PabloRubianes> o sino el miercoles para no estar corriendo
<EduardoR> si, perfecto, yo mucho antes tampoco puedo
<EduardoR> perfecto
<PabloRubianes> miercoles entonces?
<EduardoR> hay que ver que me dice monica lago
<EduardoR> yo mañana quiero ir por otra cosa con Edu
<EduardoR> aprovecho
<PabloRubianes> dale
<EduardoR> yo te aviso lo mas temprano que pueda
<PabloRubianes> dale quedamo asi
<PabloRubianes> asi empezamos a hacer circular el cartel
<EduardoR> Monica está todos los días, si no podes mañana, vas el miercoles 
<EduardoR> tanto da
<PabloRubianes> la idea es ir con vos... o tengo que ir solo?
<EduardoR> el cartel ya esta circulando , upss
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, genial
<EduardoR> si, vamos 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ma;ana puedo asi que no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> pero avisame
<EduardoR> si el ultimo día dicen que no, como el inju, 
<EduardoR> los mandamos a la .....
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> saludosl
<EduardoR> nos queda igual CDI
<EduardoR> el MNAV, 
<EduardoR> alguin mas nos va a aguantar :)
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> chau chau
<pcapeluto> jajaajja  el bar de pepe
<EduardoR> bye
<EduardoR> bueno, podemos cambiar esa Y ?
<virusuy> no estaba confirmado la extension cultural
<EduardoR> por la que sale en el font
<virusuy> ???
<EduardoR> está confirmado con alguien que no es el prorector
<pcapeluto> Que pesadilla
<EduardoR> pero es quien estaba a cargo
<EduardoR> y dijo y confirmó que si
<pcapeluto> que nombre horrible "prrector"
<EduardoR> pro-rector
<EduardoR> prorrector
<virusuy> chan.. 
<virusuy> bueh, me fui a dormir
<EduardoR> volviendo a la Y
<EduardoR> se puede cambiar por una y bien del font?
<EduardoR> narf!
<pcapeluto> A ver... parece que no te quedó claro
<EduardoR> no
<pcapeluto> esa Y que ves es la Y del font oficial
<EduardoR> cual veo?
<pcapeluto> la otra, la que tenés en el banner, la que usamos hasta el momento era inventada
<EduardoR> veo las 2 
<pcapeluto> la que estás viendo en el sitio es la oficial
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/themes/lucid-loco/logo.png
<EduardoR> esta?
<EduardoR> la de arriba a la derecha de la página
<pcapeluto> Esa es la oficial
<pcapeluto> esta es la que teníamos y era la inventada: http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/themes/lucid-loco/logo1.png
<EduardoR> ok, y cual seria el problema de cambiarla?
<pcapeluto> Estoy probando porque al no ser una fuente tenemos problemas para redimensionar el logo
<pcapeluto> sea para banners o en el sitio
<EduardoR> yo la tengo vectorial
<pcapeluto> ok, yo no...
<EduardoR> está copn los SVG de NAtty
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile
<EduardoR> sacala de juto a los otros
<EduardoR> [[attachment:Poster11.04-8.svg]]
<EduardoR> pero al ponerla junto al URL de la página web, se ve que es otro font, una cagada
<pcapeluto> listo....
<pcapeluto> si si, no hay duda
<pcapeluto> lo que pasa es que no tenía esa letra
<pcapeluto> Es mejor la inventada que la oficial
<EduardoR> el circulo de amigos hay que invertirlo
<EduardoR> son 2 bjetos
<EduardoR> las 3 pelotitas sobre el círculo lleno
<EduardoR> el círculo del tero lo tengo por otro lado
<pcapeluto> Si, blanco por fuera y naranja las tres pelotitas con sus manos
<EduardoR> a ver si te llega archivo?
<EduardoR> o lo subo a algun lado
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UBUNTU8UY.svg
<EduardoR> allí tenes en naranja o en negro
<pcapeluto> listo
<EduardoR> terrible!!! hay que cambiar el Luncher!!!!
<pcapeluto> jajajajaja
<EduardoR> está obsoleto!!!
<EduardoR> ya se:
<EduardoR> soy un gerundio
<EduardoR> me han dicho cosas peores
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJA
<EduardoR> he notado que ahora el F2 selecciona todo el nombre y extension
<EduardoR> antes me gustaba mas solo nombre
<EduardoR> me habia acostumbrado
<pcapeluto> A mi me sigue seleccionando solo en nombre
<pcapeluto> pará que mando actualizar a ver si cambiaron algo
<pcapeluto> que increible como es todo un tema de costumbre, al principio me parecía inusable el Unity
<pcapeluto> Ahora me resulta muy cómodo
<pcapeluto> No... nada actualizado
<pcapeluto> Che... toy con el Drupal 7 haciendo pruebas de migración
<pcapeluto> tiene muchas cosas nuevas el CMS
<EduardoR> yo nunca entendí ninguno, por eso hice el mío propio
<EduardoR> de paso, donde se configura el cabezal?
<EduardoR> yo solo pude con el menu de izquierda
<pcapeluto> No... hay que editar un archivo php del tema
<EduardoR> no se puede cambiar como el menu de la izquierda?
<pcapeluto> no, eso es por el Theme seleccionado
<pcapeluto> Drupal te permite hacerlo, pero solo si el Theme contempla ese espacio
<pcapeluto> de lo contrario tenés que editar archivos a mano
<EduardoR> entiendo
<EduardoR> este es un theme "muy diseñado"
<EduardoR> no se puede hacer con edición asi nomás
<pcapeluto> Canonical pone en Launchpad los Themes oficiales
<EduardoR> claro, comprendo
<pcapeluto> Pero de todas maneras la versión nueva no está siendo compatible, ya pregunté en el IRC de los tipos
<pcapeluto> pero no hay nadie para responder
<pcapeluto> Tenemos una base de datos para intentar importar de 260 mb
<pcapeluto> lindo trabajito
<EduardoR> dud!
<EduardoR> se parecería a cual?
<EduardoR> la version nueva de drupal
<EduardoR> o igual a la actual, pero version nueva
<pcapeluto> Se parece al sitio de ubuntu.com
<pcapeluto> y a la Wiki
<pcapeluto> se mantiene consistencia con lo oficial
<pcapeluto> Drupal 7 tiene varias mejoras, las de seguridad son las que más no tienen que interesar
<pcapeluto> de todas maneras dependemos de la posiblidad o no de migración de datos
<pcapeluto> hasta el momento no he podido, pero en 2010 las primeras veces tampoco salieron muy bien
<pcapeluto> es solo tiempo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-27
<eduardor> ok
<eduardor> ya vuelvo
<ratman> nas
<ratman> y bueno como decia
<ratman> eduardor es algo extraño 
<ratman> pa mi anda con cosas no muy legales
<eduardor> ratman aqui?
<ratman> huy lleho 
<ratman> llego 
<eduardor> me4 equivoque de canal
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> que tal
<eduardor> hola!!!
<ratman> che tengo tu lapiz de cd
<eduardor> yey !!!
<ratman> el 7 te lo devuelvo
<ratman> jeje
<eduardor> ahora no voy a poder dormir
<ratman> jejee
<eduardor> no sabia que lo habia perdido
<ratman> si no era tuyo no se es de alguien
<ratman> jeje
<eduardor> era mio, si era mio
<ratman> voy a tener que averiguar 
<ratman> a oki 
<ratman> no me gusta quedarme con cosas
<eduardor> en un momento pense en preguntarte, y al siguiente ya no estabas
<ratman> pero fue un lio ejejç
<pcapeluto> Que tal gente
<eduardor> tengo que preguntarte por el empaquetado de XO
<ratman> nas p 
<ratman> que queires empaqiuetar internet explorer
<eduardor> tengo que empaquetar una web entera
<ratman> yo eso se lo dejo siempre a esteban jejeje
<eduardor> ok, pero que se vea como firefox
<ratman> el lunes este vamso a una escuela
<ratman> a mostrar prestame
<ratman> yo te averiguo como se empaqueta a mi no me ha funcionado jejee
<ratman> um pcapeluto extraño compix
<ratman> compiz
<eduardor> todavia no me he puesto a mirar el tema
<pcapeluto> como que lo extrañas?
<pcapeluto> lo quitaste?
<ratman> el coso este que trae el 11
<ratman> notien compix
<ratman> compiz
<pcapeluto> Como que no
<pcapeluto> que disparate che
<ratman> pa no se, creo que el 7 me van a tener que mostrar
<pcapeluto> parec
<ratman> jeje
<pcapeluto> parece que fueas un novato
<ratman> noo toy con gnome
<pcapeluto> ahora vas a saltar con que no podes instalar el IE9
<ratman> y lei que ya no hay cubo
<pcapeluto> instalate el administrador de compiz papá !!!! como siempre
<ratman> buaa
<eduardor> si, pero no activar el cubo y unity a la vez
<eduardor> te quedas sin nadaaaaaa
<ratman> jeje
<eduardor> pero encontré cosas muy bonitas en unity
<luciano_> buenas madrugadas
<luciano_> viene eric clapton señores!
<pcapeluto> El cubo parece que tiene los días contados
<pcapeluto> en Gnome 3 directamente no tenés nada de eso
<eduardor> yo puse el "muro" que se active con el mouse abajo a la izquierda
<pcapeluto> Vieron las capturas que subí al sitio?
<pcapeluto> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3097
<ratman> voy a hacer un blog para salvar al cubo 
<ratman> no a la extincion del cubo
<eduardor> OMG!
<ratman> el muro se puede activar
<pcapeluto> OMG publicó algunas cosas, hoy cuando estaba para subir las capturas veo que tenían armado algo
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> Señores
<virusuy> buenas noches... voy a cocinar y vuelvo
<ratman> umm
<ratman> manda algo pa aqui
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> que hay de bueno?
<ratman> yo no se que cocina pero tengo hambre jeje
<ratman> que tal 
<danielmato> yo tambien... estoy alone in home, o sea que toca panchos...
<ratman> yo intentando sobrevivir al unity 
<ratman> creo que me hace sentir muy viejo 
<danielmato> unity ya fue... me duro 5 horas
<danielmato> gnome 3, duro y parejo
<ratman> yo lo instale en el pc el 3 pero no se
<ratman> me gusto mas el 2
<ratman> jeej
<eduardor> volvi
<eduardor> esas capturas me conmovieron
<danielmato> me esta gustando mucho, claro que hay que adaptarse... y no es facil, le faltan algunas cosas
<ratman> eso eduardor suena raro
<eduardor> solo falta hacerlas en 2 niveles y casi como antes
<pcapeluto> que tal danielMato
<danielmato> de que habla don eduardor?
<danielmato> que tal don pcapeluto?
<ratman> yo creo que mi actitud indica que toy llegando al tope
<danielmato> el ? es por el que cuenta...
<eduardor> de las capturas publicadas por pcapeluto en el site
<ratman> lo que queire decir que deberia jubilarme
<danielmato> ahhhhhh
<danielmato> hablando de pcapeluto y pablorubianes, se hicieron famosos...
<eduardor> vieron los 4 videos del gallego
<ratman> huy creo que rompi todo 
<danielmato> eduardor, que videos?
<ratman> ya regreso
<eduardor> hay 4 videos en el grupo de FB de Ubuntu Uruguay que estan explicando todo
<danielmato> cuac ratman!!!
<pcapeluto> he?
<danielmato> no los vi...
<danielmato> pcapeluto hablo de esto http://novatillasku.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-uruguay-desde-tu-lanzador-de-unity/
<danielmato> eduardor, en donde estan los videos?
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAJA
<pcapeluto> Ahora le estaba respondiendo a Novatilla porque me hizo algunas preguntas
<eduardor> en el grupo de FB de Ubuntu Uruguay
<pcapeluto> no por que era esto JAJAJAJJA
<danielmato> je je
<danielmato> me fijo eduardor
<eduardor> http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/poster/fiesta-lanzamiento-natty-narwhal-1104
<eduardor> tomá, yo tambien soy famoso :P
<eduardor> entren y voten
<ratman> res
<eduardor> y avise que tenian un bug
<ratman> ta revivio
<ratman> jeje
<eduardor> les dije que no había categoría para 11.04
<danielmato> eduardor, me gusto el cartel!!!
<ratman> igual tengo que decir que corrigieron algunas cosas que no andaban antes
<ratman> el sonido anda de una
<eduardor> hoy estuvimos en Extensión
<eduardor> con Rubianes
<eduardor> se entregó la carta firmada, mañana responden
<danielmato> fantastico
<eduardor> hay que imprimirlo para empezar a volantear
<eduardor> para que eme entiendan, "todavía no lo vio nadie"
<danielmato> ya lo archivé, en cuanto este confirmado, arranco la volanteada
<eduardor> "es solo entre nosotros"
<ratman> sshh
<ratman> que no se entere ratman
<ratman> jjeje
<ratman> a che me podria contestar un post que deje en el foro
<ratman> ejjee
<ratman> aunque ya lo arregle jeje
<eduardor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<eduardor> este es el link que habria que mostrar , digo
<eduardor> que post?
<danielmato> ratman, que post?
<ratman> uno que puse hace como 2 semanas
<ratman> jejee
<ratman> voy a tener que buscar como se llaman 
<eduardor> mirá que yo respondo boludeces a todo el mundo...
<ratman> yo ponia medidores de memoria y eso en las barras
<ratman> en unity no se puede veo
<danielmato> ni en gnome 3... al menos por ahora
<ratman> :(
<danielmato> por ahora...
<ratman> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3062
<pcapeluto> Se puede si
<danielmato> hable pcapeluto, hable
<pcapeluto> tenés que buscar el "indicator" adecuado
<ratman> indicador
<danielmato> on tan los indicator?
<danielmato> repo?
<pcapeluto> Pucha... no encuentro el enlace ahora
<danielmato> arghhhhh
<danielmato> no juegues con nuestras ilusiones
<pcapeluto> perá... si a mi me pasó lo mismo, no tenía el del clima
<pcapeluto> yel del clima está incluso en los repositorios oficiales
<ratman> yo uso el de micro para ahorrar bateria
<ratman> ejeje
<danielmato> el del clima lo se, y te queda abajo en el caso del gnome 3, y en la barra en caso de unity
<danielmato> ojo salio de cazuela...
<pcapeluto> http://www.webupd8.org/search/label/appindicator?max-results=10
<pcapeluto> el que estás buscando es este Ratman: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<virusuy> ahora si volvi, churrasquito y gelatina de postre
<virusuy> panza llena, nerd contento
<danielmato> que rico, churasco (con voz de zombie)
<pcapeluto> Me voy a comer yo ahora
<pcapeluto> regreso en un rato, dejo el IRC abierto así leo los comentarios
<danielmato> bon apettit
<virusuy> creo que me instalo la beta2 ahora mismo
<virusuy> no me aguanto hasta el jueves para instalar la final
<ratman> el 64 no tiene fash 
<ratman> hay que instalarlo a mano buaaa
<ratman> pero anda la webcam 
<ratman> ehehe
<danielmato> como tengo 2 gb, instalo i386... y me anda todo
<eduardor> en 64 hay que poner PPA para flash
<eduardor> ya puse glipper que parcelite no anda
<ratman> ahh
<ratman> jeje
<eduardor> y tengo indicator-weather para temperatura y estado del tiempo
<danubio_> hola gente
<danubio_> como les va
<ratman> como lo abregas eduardor
<ratman> nas danubio_
<danubio_> pues no saben que mierda de problema tengo
<eduardor> todos en repos
<danielmato> hola danubio
<danubio_> es un misterio pero no se como mierda me paso
<ratman> ?
<danubio_> no se si alguno les paso algo como esto
<danubio_> el tema es el siguiente
<danubio_> fuera de mas sea el programa que sea me parece que es un problema del sistema y no de la aplicacion
<danubio_> por ejemplo viste vos haces un archivo de texto
<danubio_> escrivis grabas
<danubio_> y luego seguis seguis editando no
<danubio_> hasta que grabas
<ratman> luego no te deja
<danubio_> pero yo en mi casa no es que me alla olvidado de grabar ni nada por el estilo cada cambio que hago grabo siempre
<danubio_> y si me tira un error y abro de nnuevo la aplicacion misma me carga lo grabado lo ultimo
<danielmato> problemas de permisos en el usuario???
<danubio_> el tema que hoy quiero seguir editando y no me carga lo grabado de anoche solo me carga lo grabado hace como 4 ahoras antes y perdi lo ultimo salvado
<danubio_> se entiende no ?
<danubio_> es como que grabo en ram todo y no escrivio en el disco duro
<danubio_> a parte me vengo a fijar en otro archivo que tenia y resulta que no me abrio lo ultimo tampoco 
<danubio_> es muy extraño
<danubio_> ahora le voy a decir que programa estaba usando
<danubio_> el LMMS linux multimedia studio que es para hacer musica
<ratman> puede smodificar algo que este en el disco 
<danubio_> sea el programa que sea no me salvo lo ultimo no se porq
<danubio_> e inclusive la carpeta temp esta vacia
<ratman> umm
<danubio_> hace ratito me calleron 180 actualizaciones de un monton de cosas no figuraba ese programa
<danubio_> pero no creo que sea eso
<danubio_> me re quemo
<ratman> la otra vez me paso algo con un eqipo que no me dejava modificar nada
<ratman> y me ponia el / en solo lectura
<ratman> era porque habia errores y tuve que correr un fchk 
<danubio_> no te preocupes que ahora lo abri
<danubio_> volvi a hacer unos cambios y salve a ver que pasaba
<danubio_> resulta que si grabo lo ultimo
<danubio_> eso es lo mas raro
<danubio_> pero ahora pensando bien
<danubio_> me parece que me lo grabo en un archivo temporal sin darme cuenta
<danubio_> y anda a saber donde mierda esta ese archivo no se si abra sido eso
<ratman> puede ser 
<ratman> intenta buscar en el disco si lo tienes en otro lado 
<danubio_> ya se lo que fue
<danubio_> hice la prueba
<danubio_> intente terminal la aplicacion como no se debe terminar
<danubio_> a lo que inicio
<danubio_> me abre el proyecto
<danubio_> pero no el original sino uno temporal
<danubio_> a lo que pongo save me lo graba con el nombre Recover.mmp
<danubio_> resulta que el Recover.mmp no esta
<danubio_> asique marche
<ratman> :(
<danubio_> pues
<danubio_> el que hizo el programa no penso en detalles
<eduardor> marque otro bug en spreadubuntu.com y ya lo arreglaron :)
<eduardor> no había como buscar 11.04
<ratman> eduardor, 
<ratman> como pongo el indicador de procesador
<eduardor> se nota que el admin estaba esperando que alguien se diera cuenta :)
<eduardor> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<eduardor> este?
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> a instalarlo y ver
<eduardor> hoy habria que definir las charlas
<eduardor> cri cri cri cri
<virusuy> como andas eduardor 
<danielmato> charlas
<danielmato> ya entendi...
<danielmato> 7 de mayo
<virusuy> se confirmo el lugar?
<eduardor> hoy se pidió
<eduardor> oficialmente
<eduardor> habría que planear un speech para un aviso de una radio !!!
<eduardor> chan!
<virusuy> habria que asegurar lugar primero
<eduardor> mañana contestan
<virusuy> ok
<PabloRubianes> buenas perdon la demora
<danielmato> como va PabloRubianes?
<PabloRubianes> bien llegando
<virusuy> no, no vengas ahora :-P
<virusuy> como va PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<virusuy> bajando la beta 2
<PabloRubianes> ya fue la reunion?
<virusuy> metiendolo en productivo :-P
<PabloRubianes> hoy fui con eduardor a extension... muy lindo local
<virusuy> si ?
<virusuy> sale ?
<PabloRubianes> nos dicen ma;ana no eduardor ?
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que charlas hacemos
<PabloRubianes> !!!!!!
<eduardor> eso 
<virusuy> eso eso eso, dijo el chavo del 8
<eduardor> :)
<eduardor> estoy subiendo el diseño de las camisetas a spredubuntu
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> le digo al sueco encontes
<PabloRubianes> bueno como les decia hay que ver que charlas van a haber y hacer la gacetilla de prensa
<virusuy> que charla dare, la puta madre
<virusuy> la p... madre
<virusuy> **
<PabloRubianes> van a haber 4 charlas
<PabloRubianes> maso
<PabloRubianes> por el tiempo que tenemos eso seria lo recomendabe
<pcapeluto> jelou
<virusuy> genial
<eduardor> son 4 horas total
<PabloRubianes> hola pcapeluto 
<virusuy> y entre charl ay charla ?
<PabloRubianes> gente dando vueltas preguntando, comprando
<danielmato> install fest descartado?
<PabloRubianes> otros
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no....
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> eduardor dice que puede instalar una maquina en 3 min
<virusuy> el mark no hará un video como para pasar en las release party ?
<danielmato> entonces me ofrezco para instalar o para stand
<virusuy> *apuesta que, sera capaz de instalar un ubuntu 11.04 en 3 minutos, lo conseguira?*
<PabloRubianes> 50 mil pesetashhhhh
<danielmato> en 3 minutos, naranjas... lleva 20
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tiene un super sistema con 3 pendrives
<danielmato> quien?... yogui?
<virusuy> que apostamos.. que programun
<danielmato> de aca al 7 preparo un remasterys, pero con gnome 3, al unity me lo llevé puesto...
<danielmato> y en 20 minutos queda con gimp, kdenlive, inkscape, flash, gstreamer y todo lo demas instaladito...
<pcapeluto> pero gnome 3 con el 11.04 no va !!!
<danielmato> de que estas hablando??? pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> a ver...
<danielmato> estoy usandolo en este momento...
<pcapeluto> vos tenés 11.04 con Gnome 3 ahora?
<danielmato> sip
<pcapeluto> mandá capturas
<danielmato> queres la receta?
<danielmato> mira que te hace moco el unity!!!
<PabloRubianes> peren peren
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, 
<danielmato> hago capturas y subo
<pcapeluto> Ah... no podés tenerlo con Unity
<virusuy> meter gnome3 , NO WAY amistad!
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, 
<pcapeluto> también te quita el Gnome2?, es decir... podés iniciar con el escritoio clásico?
<danielmato> no lo intente...
<danielmato> pero esta en el selector
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, explica lo del installfest
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, viste que te hiciste famoso? tu lanzador esta por todos lados http://novatillasku.com/2011/04/26/ubuntu-uruguay-desde-tu-lanzador-de-unity/
<pcapeluto> si ya lo vi... me pasaron el link acá
<pcapeluto> gracias por contarle
<pcapeluto> Viste que mejoré el launcher? agregué cosas y hay más creados
<PabloRubianes> no problem esta en twitter la chica de ese blog re buena onda
<PabloRubianes> donde estan?
<pcapeluto> Si, yo la sigo hace tiempo
<PabloRubianes> como se actualiza?
<pcapeluto> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3097
<pcapeluto> Bajalo e instalalo nuevamente jejeje
<pcapeluto> hay que ver lo de los .debs
<PabloRubianes> no me preocupa instalar basura porque el jueves tengo instalacion de cero el ubuntu 11.04 que tengo aca esta hecho un queso...
<pcapeluto> gnte, no puedo quedarme mucho más... quiero ver lo de las charlas
<danielmato> vamos con lo de las charlas!!!
<pcapeluto> yo puedo preparar algo de la integración de las redes solciales en Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> a eso podes agregarle como bajar musica y peliculas y es un golazo
<PabloRubianes> usando torrent 
<pcapeluto> me fijo, no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> es un toque corto
<eduardor> jaja, volvi
<eduardor> los torrent son mios :P
<PabloRubianes> eh???
<eduardor> opss
<eduardor> si, no estaba
<eduardor> volvi que pasa con los pendrive? Se llama clonezilla
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, pera que estamos con las charlas y despues te explicas eso
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tas con la de internet entonces
<eduardor> tenes razón
<PabloRubianes> ?
<pcapeluto> Bueno, preparo lo de las redes sociales entonces y mecho lo de los torrents
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero unity!
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<pcapeluto> Bueno gente, me tengo que ir, avisen en la lista el resultado de lo de las charlas
<eduardor> me aclararon que el martes tengo que dar el "tuneando Ubuntu" a 200 estudiantes del CDI , cui cui cui
<danielmato> estoy subiendo capturas para pcapeluto...
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, lo queres repetir?
<danielmato> felicitaciones eduardor
<virusuy> estaria bueno si que lo repitiear
<virusuy> repitiear
<virusuy> repitiera*
<virusuy> dislexico ON
<eduardor> lo podemos grabar
<eduardor> en la sala no entra mas gente
<PabloRubianes> de cuanto serian las charlas de 45?
<eduardor> 4 de 45 y entran justino
<eduardor> esde 14 a 18
<eduardor> mas cortas?
<PabloRubianes> 4 de 45 sobra tiempo
<PabloRubianes> podemos hacer 5 y sobran 15 min
<PabloRubianes> bueno eduardor te anoto con el tuneo?
<PabloRubianes> alguien mas tiene o quiere dar charla????
<eduardor> en mi escuela de 14 a 18 son 4 horas
<PabloRubianes> si y?
<danielmato> y los recreos?
<PabloRubianes> si es mejor 4 charlas de 45 y hay varios recreos
<PabloRubianes> podes ir al ba;o y esas cosas
<virusuy> recreos
<danielmato> sip, mira que si no la gente queda saturadita...
<virusuy> que palabra !
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, estas con esa charla?
<eduardor> tuneando?
<PabloRubianes> si
<eduardor> si, voy entrenado
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero la de unity
<danielmato> y gnome 3???
<PabloRubianes> gnome 3 la @#@#@$@$@!!!@@#@#@
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<danielmato> que no te escuche que es muy sensible
<PabloRubianes> pera un sef
<PabloRubianes> seg
<danielmato> ahora se me cuelg
<danielmato> a
<PabloRubianes> mira los dos screens estos de este blog http://tim.sharitt.com/?p=55
<PabloRubianes> sin palabras
<danielmato> no entendi !!!
<danielmato> ah si
<PabloRubianes> mira todo el espacio al re pedo que usa gnome3 shell
<danielmato> contamelo a mi... pero igual es re-lindo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno virusuy charla?
<virusuy> bien, tu familia ?
<danielmato> gente, Morfeo me está llamando
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pera porque si virusuy  no quiere vas vos :P
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el tema es que no se de que
<danielmato> cuac!!!
<virusuy> prefierlo darle a danielmato la charla
<danielmato> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danielmato> yo tengo que hablar de que???
<danielmato> me perdi...
<PabloRubianes> tenemos el tema siempre impactante de unite a ubuntu uruguay
<danielmato> ahhhh
<PabloRubianes> wiki + foro + web +launchpad
<danielmato> proselitismo y propaganda!!!
<danielmato> no problemo for taquito
<PabloRubianes> aparte esta bueno que siempre lo de uno diferente
<PabloRubianes> a mi ese ya me toco
<danielmato> dale, yo no tengo drama
<eduardor> jijiji
<PabloRubianes> bien habemus charlas
<danielmato> y vos de que te reis? eduardor
<eduardor> openID charl
<danielmato> ja ja
<PabloRubianes> lista:
<eduardor> OpenID for alll
<danielmato> che, algun trabajo anterior para basarme en el?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, con internet red social y afines
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, creo que tengo la presentacion que use en fcien 
<PabloRubianes> te la paso
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, con internet red social y afines
<PabloRubianes> eduardor con el tuneo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, con propanganda y afines
<eduardor> publicado
<PabloRubianes> y yo unity
<PabloRubianes> y meto alguna otra novedadad de la 11.04?
<eduardor> pero yo tengo para 3 horas :P
<PabloRubianes> hay algo mas que unity?
<danielmato> siiiiiiiiiiii...
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, a vos te ponemos ultimo asi no arruinas el evento ta?
<danielmato> ja ja
<virusuy> NO, sino va a parecer el broche de oro
<virusuy> !!!
<virusuy> :-P
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, lo pones vos o lo pongo yo en el wiki?
<eduardor> ponelo
<PabloRubianes> listo
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, vos le pasaste a pablo el logo de ubuntu uy?
<PabloRubianes> asi usamos todos el mismo
<PabloRubianes> yo se lo paso a danielmato 
<danielmato> fantastico
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> como va a ser la ubicacion de las cosas en el lugar
<virusuy> digo.. que va a haber.. a nivel infraestructura
<PabloRubianes> entras y va a estar el stand de compras
<virusuy> red? internet? mirror de isos ?? 
<PabloRubianes> y la puerta para entrar al salon de actos
<PabloRubianes> pasas por un corredor por el costado y esta el salon de instalaciones
<eduardor> camaras , luz y acción!
<PabloRubianes> y al fondo a la derecha el ba;o
<danielmato> ese es un clasico
<virusuy> va a haber instalaciones entonces
<virusuy> ?
<PabloRubianes> bueno con ustedes el chico que puede instalar ubuntu en 3 min
<PabloRubianes> si todo gracias a eduardor
<danielmato> marchaste virusuy, te toco instalar en 3 minutos!!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> ni a palos
<virusuy> bueno, toy bajando la beta 2, respaldo todo lo importante y lo pongo en productivo
<virusuy> asi tengo que actualizar menos el jueves
<danielmato> bueno gente, los dejo porque estoy con las persianas que se me cierran...
<virusuy> danielmato: bye..
<PabloRubianes> dale saludos danielmato en cuanto tenga todo te mando 
<danielmato> gracias PabloRubianes
<danielmato> gente, nos estamos leyendo
<PabloRubianes> no problemo
<eduardor> vaya  vaya
<eduardor> en serio un 64 bits en 1 minuto y 40 segundos
<eduardor> todo instalado
<eduardor> eso luego de mover la partición con ubuntu live, 
<eduardor> y un 15 min un 32 bits con todo diseño y Virtualbox con windows adentro
<eduardor> eso me canta EduCAss que está instalando al lado
<eduardor> una de las 70 maquinas de la Faq. de Arquitectura
<eduardor> las otras 69 ... cloneziladas
<eduardor> pero no bootea siquiera...
<eduardor> ni de pendrive  ni de CD
<eduardor> un bajon
<eduardor> si señores Faq de Arquitectura Ubuntizada en poco tiempo
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a dormir
<eduardor> y son 2 pendrive
<PabloRubianes> anoto eso en el wiki antes
<eduardor> uno de clonezilla y otro de Ubuntu Live
<eduardor> bueno, es verdad con un tercero puede estar la imagen, pero yo me siento mas comodo con ssh y desde un servidor
<PabloRubianes> quedo... saludos
<PabloRubianes> que pasen bien ma;ana me conecto
<PabloRubianes> me dormir
<PabloRubianes> chau
<eduardor> no le di enviar a spread ubuntu y se corto la sesion, lo de las camisetas, lo tengo que llenar todo de nuevo :(
<eduardor> me voy
<eduardor> http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/t-shirt/t-shirt-ubuntu-animals-0
<eduardor> ye ye yeah
<eduardor> bye
<eduardor> exit
<eduardor> quit
<eduardor> ...
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-28
<luciano_> EduardoR: buenas
<virusuy> EduardoR: se confirmo extension ?
<EduardoR> el Unity no me avisó que me llamabas, mal Unity
<EduardoR> holaaaaa
<EduardoR> Si está CONFIRMADA!!!!!
<EduardoR> pero hay otro evento el mismo día y no hay cañón
<EduardoR> tengo que averiguar con CAssinelli si se consigue del CDI
<EduardoR> en el MNAV está siempre en uso, hay que buscar otro
<virusuy> VAMO Y VAMOOOO
<virusuy> pah.. bueh, hay que conseguir o cañon, o tele medio grande
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ en EUCD  hay 5 según me dijo educas la noche que armamos para flisol, ahora , de ahi a que se lo puedan prestar es otro tema .
<EduardoR> voy a llamarlo
<EduardoR> yo cre que si
<EduardoR> igual lo tiene que pedir
<virusuy> quien sabe.. esperemos que si haya :-D
<virusuy> che, estamos a unas horas del release day :-D
<virusuy> ahi volvi :-D
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te caiste en todos los canales!!   aguante antel!!!
<virusuy> magu42: nop.. cambie de cliente de IRC
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> en cual andás?
<virusuy> xchat-gnome
<virusuy> es igual que xchat pero con gtk2
<magu42> si lo tengo, pero estoy muy acostumbrado al xchat común
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> igual encara este.. esta mas lindo visual
<virusuy> bah, un poquito
<magu42> el xchat le configuro todo lo que necesito 
<virusuy> aca tambien
<virusuy> bueh.. en horas sale natty
<magu42> sobre todo el bip para cuando ando lejos y me mencionan
<magu42> a que hora ?  (uruguay)
<virusuy> ni idea
<virusuy> pero supongo que estara en la tarde
<virusuy> voy a dejar la pc encendida con el torrent web.. para cargar el torrent desde la oficina
<magu42> ansioso!!! nahh
<virusuy> claro que si
<virusuy> llego de la oficina, backup y instalación de cero
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> y a customizarlo e instalar las aplicaciones
<magu42> todavia está un poquito duro , pero se le puede hacer casi lo mismo que al calsico,  subrayo lo mismo!
<magu42> clasico*
<virusuy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/the-official-ubuntu-11-04-disc-artwork/
<virusuy> que lindo el artwork de los nuevos cd
<magu42> tan lindos , habrá que comprarlos por una buena causa
<virusuy> y si
<magu42> pero venden minimo 5
<virusuy> y bueno, a regalar
<magu42> por 8 dolares mas envio
<magu42> o algo asi
<EduardoR> pero ahora los van a amandar si o si!!!
<magu42> al locoteam  si
<EduardoR> ya que no hay shipit
<magu42> y me parece bien, habia gente que los pedia por joder
<magu42> de ultima que  los manden gratis a paises que no tengan buen acceso a internet,  acá los bajas en un par de horas
<virusuy> estaria bueno
<virusuy> que
<virusuy> loco los pida
<virusuy> y talvez, donar dinero al loco
<virusuy> a cambio de cd, digamos
<magu42> los cd´s que tiene capeluto llegaron de ese modo, pero quedaron demasiado tiempo en aduana, por varios temas
<virusuy> che, que ganasde instalar natty final
<virusuy> que lindo aprovecha el espacio de escritorio
<magu42> virusuy⟿ hoy pensaba , en cuanto alguien encuentre como pasar el launcher para abajo (y será en breve)  se convierte en mac  jaja
<virusuy> jajaja me encanta el launcher ahi
<virusuy> me gusto mucho unity
<magu42> pero mas optimo el aprovechamiento de espacio
<virusuy> estoy muy entusiadmado con este release.. de hecho, del 2 al 6 de mayo es la ubuntu open week
<virusuy> dan charlas por IRC.. hay que ver si se hacen en español este año
<virusuy> y justo dan charla sobre developing y packaging.. a ver si me pongo las pilas con ese tema
<magu42> sip,  el año pasado no hubo en español
<magu42> no hubo cuorum
<virusuy> Habria que ver si Pablo sabe algo de eso
<magu42> el siempre anda en eso, seguro sabrá llegado el momento
<virusuy> tengo ganas de dar una charla por IRC 
<virusuy> y mucho mas en una ubuntu open week
<magu42> no permiten debianero ahi!!   jajaja
<magu42> si vas disimuladamente yo no digo nada :-)
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> yo soy ubuntero y debianero laburador
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> ☺
<magu42> usas debian en el laburo?
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> en los servidores
<magu42> ahh un dia me vas  a explicar algo de puertos que no entiendo,  si tenés ganas claro
<virusuy> te explico ahora si queres
<virusuy> pero que pregunta especificamente ?
<magu42> jaja 
<magu42> va
<magu42> porque está abierto el puerto 111 y que corno es?
<magu42> el 25 es smpt o sea para el correo
<magu42> y el 631  open ipp  ??
<magu42> eso es todo, por ahora jeje
<virusuy> el 25 si
<virusuy> el 11
<virusuy> 11
<virusuy> es
<virusuy> el 111
<virusuy> es de rpc
<virusuy> el rpc es un protocolo que permite que una pc ejecute codigo en otra remota
<virusuy> el 631 desconozco
<magu42> o sea que si no uso ssh o vnc puedo cerrarlo?
<virusuy> vos tenes samba o compartis  impresoras ?
<virusuy> en esa pc que tiene el 111 abierto
<magu42> nop
<virusuy> es raro, 
<virusuy> porque samba y cups creo que lo usan
<virusuy> igual.. cerralo y te vas a dar cuenta que lo usa xD
<magu42> ahh  para tenia otra pc como gateway
<magu42> pero ya no
<virusuy> es raro
<virusuy> el open ipp es inernet printer protocol
<virusuy> internet*
<magu42> hale un namp 127.0.0.1 a tu pc , a ver que te dá
<magu42> hacele
<virusuy> a veeeeeeer
<magu42> nmap*
<magu42> no doy una tecla!!!!
<virusuy> ssh http y ipp
<virusuy> porque tenia configurada una impresora de red aca
<virusuy> creo que todavia la tengo xd
<magu42> claro ta bien
<virusuy> y http porque tengo apache levanto
<virusuy> levantado*
<magu42> claro , el 111 y el 111 los voy a cerrar y después veo que es lo que no anda :-)
<magu42> 631 y 111 *
<virusuy> vos tenes configurada alguna impresora en esa pc ?
<magu42> la unica, la mia
<virusuy> y compartida?
<magu42> no
<virusuy> en algun momento la compartiste, o tenias alguna compartida?
<magu42> en este SO  no
<virusuy> es raro
<magu42> si
<virusuy> che, a donde iremos el lunes despues de la release party ?
<magu42> es muy  paranoico cerrar todo puerto no usado en un pc familiar , es solo por entender
<virusuy> magu42: a nivel de router como estas? todo cerrado ?
<virusuy> y no es paranoico
<virusuy> mas vale prevenir que curar
<magu42> no uso router ahora
<virusuy> con mas razon entonces
<magu42> pero tengo dd-wrt muy prolijito  jeje
<magu42> virusuy> che, a donde iremos el lunes despues de la release party ?
<magu42> lunes?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> el viernes
<virusuy> el 7
<virusuy> mejor dicho
<magu42> el 7 es sabado!!  tas peor que yo!!
<virusuy> es la edad !
<magu42> yo al menos tengo esa escusa!!  
<magu42> vos ni ahi!
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> jajajajajaja
<magu42> las 18hs es medio temprano para pizza y cerveza, pero se puede hacer un esfuerzo!
<virusuy> es verdad
<virusuy> de ultima.. vemos
<magu42> y comenzar con la primera reunion presencial para hablar de cualquier cosa
<magu42> que ya se ha hablado acá
<magu42> aunque terminemos hablando de software seguro  jaja
<virusuy> seeee
<virusuy> de ultima vemos que podemo shacer
<virusuy> capaz podemos hacer un poco de lobby ahi en extension hasta la hora de la pizzeria
<magu42> y.... lo que pinte, según el animo de los presentes.
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> es que , no hay muchas opciones
<magu42> innovemos!! virusuy 
<virusuy> dame opciones :-P
<magu42> jaja  justo al más jovato le vas a preguntar!!
<magu42> y del centro ni idea
<virusuy> uste sabe.. mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo
<magu42> eso es cierto,  pero ya estoy fuera!!  a donde digan yo me anoto ipso facto
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> aca somos todos señores sanos, vamos a un cafe y despues a pizzas
<magu42> como dije.... me anoto ipso facto o al toque!!   jaja
<EduardoR> volví, hubo accidente en el edificio, y hay probablemente un loco suelto ADENTRO
<EduardoR> me asomé y quedé de portero
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ?????  accidente? loco suelto??  suena feo
<virusuy> EduardoR: no jodas? conta mas
<EduardoR> CAsi salgo con logo de UBUNTU, en el 12
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> pero que paso ?
<EduardoR> pero en policiales
<EduardoR> un tipo, tajeó a una mujer y hay sangre por todos lados
<EduardoR> pero como la puerta se cierra y ni salir ni entrar, a los canas hay que abrirle y todo eso
<magu42> :-(
<virusuy> paaaa
<virusuy> por que sona
<virusuy> zona*
<EduardoR> pocitos
<EduardoR> ellauri y 21
<virusuy> pah, 
<virusuy> pero la mujer?
<virusuy> murio ?
<magu42> no hay zona para la violencia domestica :-(
<EduardoR> ya la llevaron, no parecia grave, peeero 
<EduardoR> era alguin de afuera, difícil de axplicar
<EduardoR> explicar
<EduardoR> nadie murio, que se sepa
<EduardoR> pero si le robó las llaves, el tipo tiene que haber salido, pero el cuidacoches dice que no lo dio salir, bla bla
<EduardoR> no lo vio
<EduardoR> esto es un relajo
<magu42> ahh  no fue violencia domestica , fue por robo?   arranque para cualquiero lado
<EduardoR> no se sabe que fue, es un caso raro, una mujer en silla de ruedas, la que la cuida tiene unas "amistades!
<EduardoR> lei algo de pizza?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si decia pizza,  y antes decia pizza y cerveza pero convinimos con virusuy que es muy temprano las 18 hs jeje
<virusuy> a mi denme pizza y cerveza y me da superoderes
<magu42>  superoderes??
<magu42> ya vemos jaja
<EduardoR> terminé de leer todo... el sabado no nos echan
<EduardoR> las 18 es tentativa
 * magu42 acota que temprano era para la cerveza, aunque él haría un esfuerzo
<magu42> ahh  exelente!!
<EduardoR> quedé ultimo de charla?
<EduardoR> nop, porque sinó me apagan la luz, sigo
<magu42> pablorubuianes dió ayer una idea del orden 
<EduardoR> pengo que prepara las charla Tuneando II
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<EduardoR> Comunidad
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> Daniel Mato
<EduardoR> Tuneo de Ubuntu
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> EduardoR
<EduardoR> Internet y redes sociales
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> Pcapeluto
<EduardoR> Unity y 11.04
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> tuneando 2, el retorno de EduardoR
<EduardoR> estoy congelado, estuve chupando frio afuera con los canas 
<EduardoR> I' ll be back!
<magu42> 00:01  
<magu42> <PabloRubianes> eduardor, a vos te ponemos ultimo asi no arruinas el evento ta?
<magu42> <danielmato> ja ja
<magu42> ayer
<EduardoR> eso me parecio
<EduardoR> pero el martes lo tengo que dar de nuevo en el CDI con 200 alumnos
<EduardoR> espero no tener que pasar lista
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tuneando unity?  o el clasico?
<EduardoR> a alguien se le ocurrió que yo sabí de eso....
<EduardoR> la charla es de la clásica
<EduardoR> pero puedo mechar algo de unity
<EduardoR> el tema que encontraron que todos los plugins de Inkscape, el Global jode
<EduardoR> y GIMP también y mal
<EduardoR> justo la ventana unica de GIMP no se puede activar
<EduardoR> porque el menu no cabe en pantalla
<EduardoR> es muy largo
<magu42> uhhh
<EduardoR> hay que encontrar como sahabilitar el global
<EduardoR> creo que escuché que puede haber un blacklist 
<ratman> nas
<magu42> holas
<virusuy> bueno, tecnicamente estamos en el release day
<virusuy> :-D
<magu42> virusuy⟿ aguantá un cachito!!!!!!!   jajaja
<virusuy> toy apretando F5
<EduardoR> que es esto?
<EduardoR> env GTK_MENUBAR_NO_MAC="the list of programs"
<EduardoR> env no lo conozco
<EduardoR> setea una variable?
<ratman> EduardoR, me tome la libertad de mandar un mail a la lista de cld jeje
<EduardoR> ok
<ratman> a y en poco tara en la web ejej
<EduardoR> ya salió???
<EduardoR> siguen dandole al F%?
<EduardoR> F5, jajaja
<virusuy> EduardoR: nop
<virusuy> va a salir en la tarde seguramente
<EduardoR> saben que la ultima vez 
<EduardoR> el link, lo adiviné
<EduardoR> no estaba publicado
<EduardoR> pero por lógica le di al wget y se puso a bajar
<EduardoR> intenten
<virusuy> jajaja
<EduardoR> 404 not found
<EduardoR> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ratman> y tengo el beta
<ratman> se pasara al final supongo 
<EduardoR> y por jigdo no irán bajando los paquetes ?
<magu42> buenas noches
<ratman> bueno nos vemso mañana
<ratman> cuidensen 
<EduardoR> nos vemos
<ratman> mañana habalmso 
<EduardoR> bye
<virusuy> EduardoR: tu charla va a ser mas extensa que la de flisol ?
<ratman> EduardoR, priv
<EduardoR> que?
<ratman> mira el privado 
<EduardoR> no, voy a extender el final que no llegue a dar
<EduardoR> y saltearme el principio
<EduardoR> quizás tengo que dejar el link para que los detalles los lean si les interesa
<EduardoR> me fui por las ramas
<EduardoR> al queres hablar de todo
<EduardoR> hay cosas que allí no van
<EduardoR> en flisol lo quise para tecnicos
<EduardoR> en CDI para usuario
<EduardoR> asi que instalación sencilla y a tunear de veras
<EduardoR> por?
<EduardoR> vuelvo en un ratito
<ratman> nas
<ismaell> hello
<ismaell> che, tengo un problema con un ubuntu (de un amigo), se le cuelga
<ismaell> sospecho que es el driver wifi
<ismaell> es un broadcom
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-29
<luciano_> habemus natty
<virusuy> dios, emesene 2.0 siendo beta en los repositorios oficiales :-S
<pcapeluto> huuu
<virusuy> donde se a visto
<virusuy> pcapeluto, viste que se viene la open week ?
<pcapeluto> Si, y el Software freedom day... che, vamos a tener que cobrar por evento jajajaj
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> para el sfd la comunidad va a hacer algo ?
<virusuy> che,s abes que cuando apreto el dash, o cuando apreto los lens tengo como un pequeño delay 
<virusuy> no es la gran cosa, pero es medio molesto
<virusuy> creo que lo que la esta haciendo colgar es esa opcon de "aplicaciones para instalar" que saca la lista del  centro de software
<ismaell> alguien usando brcm80211 que vaya a actualizar a natty próximamente? necesito testers!
<virusuy> ismaell, como andas?
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar
<ismaell> holas, bien, y vos?
<virusuy> bien por suerte
<virusuy> escuchando un poco de musica
<virusuy> y disfrutando un poco natty
<virusuy> ismaell, http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3100
<virusuy> capaz te sirve
<ismaell> ta, pero ese es el driver privativo
<ismaell> virusuy: aparte yo no tengo problemas con el driver, tengo un parche y necesito que alguien lo pruebe! XD
<ismaell> virusuy: si tenés el driver brcm80211 y  un dispositivo soportado, la máquina no te va a arrancar, y es bastante obvio
<ismaell> justamente estoy trasteando con el driver para arreglar eso
<virusuy> lamentablemente no tengo nada de eso
<virusuy> sino con gusto te ayudaria
<ismaell> no problem
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-30
<luciano_> buenas noches!
<virusuy> buenas noches!
<pcapeluto> buenas buenas
<pcapeluto> Casi hago pelota mi Natty intentando empaquetar -deb
<pcapeluto> logré hacer un .deb con los Launchers que tengo, la instalación la hace, pero cuando intento desinstalarlo me estropea todo, tengo que hacer malabares para poder instalar otros paquetes o actualizar el sistema
<virusuy> uhh xD
<virusuy> yo esta noche voy a ver si puedo solucionar un bug
<virusuy> sea el que sea.. 
<virusuy> a ver si encaro por ese lado
<CristianSN> hola
<CristianSN> aluien q me pueda ayudar?
<CristianSN> instale 11.04 y no puedo ver los archivos compartios de MS
<CristianSN> pero desde MS si veo lo q compari en Ubuntu
<magu42> virusuy⟿ es el que sabe CristianSN , si está despierto claro!
<virusuy> CristianSN, 
<virusuy> Tenes instalado el paquete smb ??
<virusuy> uhh lo iba a ayudar y se vá, canalla ! :-P
<virusuy> bueno, caen todos juntos :D
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> vieron esto? http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/36648#36648
<EduardoR> tengo el SVG, se puede traducir
<virusuy> me pongo a traducir entonces
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> ah, ya lo hicieron
<Triviox> Buenas gente.. tengo una duda a ver si alguno me pude ayudar.. hice una instalación limpia del 11.04; del cual hay dos cosas con las que todavia no me acostumbro: Unity (simplemente elijo ubuntu clasico en pantalla de acceso) y emesene 2.0 (siempre usé el 1.6; desisntalé el 2.0, bajé e instalé el .deb del 1.6). Además dejé bloqueado el paquete de "emesene 2" desde synaptic, pero igualmente  con el sudo apt-get upgra
<Triviox> de me sigue marcando la actualización; como hago para terminar de bloquear esa actualiz al 2.0? Desde ya, gracias!
<EduardoR> ESTA EN ESPAÑOL, SI!
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR . encuesta rápida.. de los que actualizaron a la 11.04, quien está con unity y quien con gnome?
<EduardoR> http://i.imgur.com/riRhi.png
<EduardoR> unity 4ever
<Triviox> << gnome here :$..
<EduardoR> luego que descubras la tecla SUPER, 
<EduardoR> será como usar la ruedita del mouse
<EduardoR> nunca mas un mouse sin ruedita
<EduardoR> lo que tengo que probar unity 2D
<EduardoR> en la netbook sin 3D
<Triviox> le puse onda, pero el hecho de no pode minimizar la ventana apretando en en lanzador me mata .. será cuestion de costumbre 
<pcapeluto> no es por nada pero.... http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3105
<Triviox> sip, lo vi en los rss
<Triviox> jaja tengo uno de porque usamos linux, es más divertido..
<EduardoR> que no puede andar del minimizar?
<pcapeluto> Pensé que sería más dificil adoptar Unity
<pcapeluto> Si en el Launcher presionas sobre el ícono de la aplicación que tenés abierta no te lo minimisa
<pcapeluto> en Docky podías por ejemplo
<EduardoR> el de aqui es mucho mas grande
<EduardoR> http://i.imgur.com/riRhi.png
<pcapeluto> lo que pasa es que si tenés por ejemplo 2 ventanas de Nautilus abiertas y clickeas en el ícono de Nautilus en el Launcher te muestra las 2 ventanas en una perspectiva más lejana, si tenés 5 ventanas te muestra las 5 
<pcapeluto> Si, ya me di cuenta
<pcapeluto> es más grande
<pcapeluto> ahora cambio el que tenemos en el sitio
<pcapeluto> jejejeje
<pcapeluto> pero hay algo que sigue faltando y no entiendo la razón
<pcapeluto> un buen teclado birtual
<EduardoR> lo de minimizar, es como la barra de tareas de windows
<pcapeluto> virtual
<pcapeluto> perdón
<EduardoR> es lo de la discusión de Mark 
<pcapeluto> que discute?
<EduardoR> cuando dijo que 11.10 no tendría gnome clasic
<EduardoR> era justo porque no tenia teclado virtual para las tablet
<pcapeluto> el tema es que para un tablet Gnome no sirve
<luckys> gente necesito ayuda con la instalacion
<luckys> probe ubuntu y mint y los dos me dan el problema
<pcapeluto> El de KDE por ejemplo está buenísimo
<luckys> aparentemente es hard
<pcapeluto> Que problema te dio luckys?
<luckys> error ata3.0
<luckys> al escribir datos me da ese error segun lo q eh googleado es de controladora
<luckys> y sgun editando el driver default de linux me dejara instalar y escribir los datos
<luckys> si quieren un hard info tengo link de pastebin
<pcapeluto> que mother tenés?
<luckys> pcchips :S
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> pcchips, todavia existen ?
<pcapeluto> huuuuuuuuuuu
<luckys> jajaja
<luckys> andaba bien con el wind$%#@~½¬ss
<luckys> jajaja
<luckys> en fin
<luckys> soluciones?
<EduardoR> algun numero tiene?
<EduardoR> modelo?
<luckys> a13g +v3.0
<luckys> http://pastebin.com/sxkWjHXx
<luckys> esta en html jeje
<Triviox> al final viniste luckys :)..bienvenido a la sala de la republica oriental.. estoy leyendo pero del tema 0, por tanto no puedo ayudar :S..
<pcapeluto> Es complejo lo de esa mother
<pcapeluto> toy buscando algo
<EduardoR> es moderna
<pcapeluto> pero entre pcchips y biostaar se sacan chispas por la compatibilidad
<luckys> yo tengo biostar y ningun drama eh
<EduardoR> en realidad es un chipset nVidia
<EduardoR> muy similar al que tengo yo
<luckys> pero el error es de escritura en disco
<EduardoR> el mio es con las compacteras
<luckys> puede ser tb la compactera es ide
<pcapeluto> probaste instalar desde USB sin la compactera conectada?
<luckys> no
<pcapeluto> eso descartaría launidad óptica
<luckys> pensando ... jejeje
<EduardoR> no bootea desde USB ni a palos
<pcapeluto> pero no es moderna?
<EduardoR> ni ubuntu, ni clonezilla, ni nada
<luckys> si botea de usb
<luckys> voy a hacer un autoarrancable desde mi ubuntu y probare
<luckys> salgo regreso en media hora voy a buscar un pen a casa y regreso
<luckys> estoy desde un live de mint
<pcapeluto> Ok dale
<luckys> no se borren jajaja
<pcapeluto> Eduardor que te dijeron de Extensión?
<EduardoR> si, la mia es una ASUS P5N-MX Core2duo E7200
<EduardoR> de?
<EduardoR> está recontra confirmado el lugar
<EduardoR> pero no hay cañón
<EduardoR> parece que hay otro evento y se lo llevan
<EduardoR> y hay otro evento antes y no se que
<EduardoR> habria que estar a las 12 lo menos
<pcapeluto> huuuu... donde conseguimos uno?
<pcapeluto> no quiero hacer las presentaciones en cartulina
<pcapeluto> Pah... .Mark es un poeta
<pcapeluto> Termina la entrada de su blog con esta frase
<pcapeluto> we make something that’s bigger than all our individual dreams (hacemos algo que es más grande que todos nuestros sueños individuales.)
<EduardoR> mismo 
<EduardoR> tengo que hablar con cassinelli que en el CDI tienen varios :P
<EduardoR> otra, cuento
<EduardoR> el martes sale Tuneando Recagado
<EduardoR> Recargado
<EduardoR> en el CDI, ante 200 alumnos
<EduardoR> asistencia obligatoria
<EduardoR> pero no pienso pasar lista :P
<EduardoR> y menos de 200sssss
<EduardoR> asi que es la mejor oportunidad para regalar el LIBRO de UBUNTU
<EduardoR> quiero ese libro, o que otro Consejero Ubuntu se presente
<pcapeluto> Bien, que otro consejero de ubuntu se presente entonces
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJA
<pcapeluto> El Martes a que hora?
<pcapeluto> vas a tener que cambiar la charla con Unity por delante
<EduardoR> me dijeron como a las 8, pero yo no existo a esa hora
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> para mi a las 10 mejor
<EduardoR> no se, pero tengo que confirmar
<EduardoR> te cuento
<EduardoR> tengo , no mejor dicho cassinelli tiene
<EduardoR> todo lo grabado por un fotógrafo
<EduardoR> desde el evento del Ciencias
<EduardoR> a ver como lo digo, estoy dormido
<EduardoR> fijate esta foto 
<pcapeluto> a las 8 de la mañana? tan fumando algo !!!!
<virusuy> de que hablan ?=
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaLucid
<EduardoR> encima de la u final de ubuntU
<EduardoR> entre iZno y Asterismo
<EduardoR> ese tipo filmó todo
<EduardoR> y tenemos los 20 gigas !!!!!!
<EduardoR> de videos y fotos
<EduardoR> tambien estuvo en FLISOL 2011
<pcapeluto> opaaaa
<EduardoR> y en flisol 2010 filmó con una netbook la charla de , de del esposo de Gaby
<pcapeluto> que buen archivo
<EduardoR> Evans?
<EduardoR> lo de OpenStreetMap
<EduardoR> en calidad espantosa, 
<EduardoR> pero todo lo demás está de putmadr!
<pcapeluto> que bueno che, habría que editarlo y armar un DVD para vender las charlas
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<EduardoR> mande a la lista ubuntu
<EduardoR> ...vean el adjunto para el lanzamiento, hay que editarlo
<EduardoR> hizo un folleto, por la suya
<EduardoR> muy copado, el loco
<EduardoR> podría filmar lo del martes
<virusuy> EduardoR: no veo mensaje en la lista de ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> El cuerpo del mensaje es demasiado grande: 269107 bytes con un
<EduardoR> límite
<EduardoR> de 40 KB
<EduardoR> 40k????
<EduardoR> alguien usa modem de 56K?
<EduardoR> el admin?
<virusuy> subilo a otro lado
<EduardoR> reenviado a pcapeluto, rubianes y virusuy
<virusuy> EduardoR: +1
<EduardoR> hay que hacer retoque de ese folleto
<EduardoR> yo con el tema del edificio (hubo señora apuñalada)
<EduardoR> todo un lío, policía y demás, no pude hacer nada de nada
<EduardoR> hoy me cambiaron una llave, por "un tag"
<EduardoR> el llavero es la llave digital, muy copado
<EduardoR> demasiado moderno
<EduardoR> tan moderno, que la puerta si se queda sin corriente, queda abierta!
<EduardoR> para eso hay bateria que dura 8 horas
<virusuy> buenas madrugadas
<virusuy> :-D !!
<virusuy> hay alquien con vida a esta hora ?
<virusuy> EduardoR: despertate !!
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> vida?
<EduardoR> medio zombie
<EduardoR> el café no me pegó aún
<EduardoR> ni recuerdo haberlo tomado... je
<EduardoR> me tomo otro :P
<EduardoR> ya aprendí a mover ventanas de escritorio con shift-control-alt y flechitas, tengo los 4 a fulll
<virusuy> seeeeeeee
<virusuy> esta muy bueno eso
<virusuy> antes tambien estaba
<EduardoR> ahora tengo que poner el unity 2D para el notebook con GMA500 que es una mierda
<virusuy> se ?? a mi me anda bastante bien
<virusuy> igual, ponele, cuando abro el lens de aplicaciones hay como un delay
<virusuy> no es instantaneo
<virusuy> pero no me jode para nada
<virusuy> EduardoR: tengo un fondo genial
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> EduardoR: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=natty+narwhal#/d3cskyd
<virusuy> pcapeluto: buenos dias
<pcapeluto> buen día
<virusuy> como va?
<virusuy> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=natty+narwhal#/d3cskyd
<virusuy> mira mi wallpaper
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> que bueno tambien el banner este http://rikulu.deviantart.com/gallery/?q=natty
<pcapeluto> No es por nada pero es el animal que menos simpatía me despierta en Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> Vieron que ya comenzó el desarrollo del 11.10?
<pcapeluto> Se va a incluir gnome 3 y posiblemente podamos elegir entre GnomeShell o Unity
<pcapeluto> La 11.10 va a venir RECARGADA
<EduardoR> espero que venga en DVD por default y no jodan mas
<EduardoR> que si cabe o no cabe en el CD, que boludos!
<pcapeluto> Lo que pasa es que no siempre se tiene un lector de DVD a mano
<EduardoR> No se si hoy cambió pèro el DVD hasta ahora instala lo mismo 
<pcapeluto> Yo tengo muchas máquinas solo con CD
<EduardoR> entonces fomentar Netinstall
<pcapeluto> El DVD incluye los paquetes de idioma y los tipos de instalación
<EduardoR> y las tetbook no tienen ni cd
<EduardoR> netbook
<pcapeluto> Vos desde un DVD podés actualizar o iniciar la instalación alternate
<EduardoR> El DVD está lleno de cosas y luego al actualizarse, ya no se tomasn del DVD
<pcapeluto> Pero los Netbook arrancan desde USB hay PC's que no, y no solo por que no tengan la función, muchos sencillamente no reconocen el Pendribe de Ubuntu como booteable
<EduardoR> la mia no bootea, lo se
<virusuy> va a traer unity shell y gnome shell por defecto ?
<virusuy> yo lei que gnome shell va a estar en los repos oficiales
<pcapeluto> Eso es lo que estoy leyendo
<pcapeluto> No se si por defecto
<virusuy> no creo que defecto
<pcapeluto> pero que van a poder estar los dos a la vez seguramente si
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> eso si lei..
<virusuy> http://rikulu.deviantart.com/gallery/?q=natty#/d3e0zt2
<virusuy> que bueno para que EduardoR haga remeras con eso :-D
<EduardoR> PEro pienso que lo normal sería una distro de 1 a 2GB y un Netinstal tamaño CD o medio con Ubuntu, Kubuntu y Xubunt
<pcapeluto> Lo bueno es que vamos a tener un entorno gráfico mejorado, más estilizado, a mi GTK3 me gusta
<virusuy> pcapeluto: estoy contigo en eso
<EduardoR> es un guebo, es a 3 o 4 colores
<virusuy> me gusta mucho... y va a estar mas estable
<virusuy> EduardoR: se, viste? 
<virusuy> quiero contratar el clasico para verlo en la tele mañana
<virusuy> veamos sin mi amigo TCC me eja
<virusuy> deja*
<EduardoR> tambien podemos poner a la abuela a bordar
<pcapeluto> JAAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJa
<EduardoR> el tema es el precio
<EduardoR> porque a todo color es mas caro
<EduardoR> en varios colores digo
<virusuy> 130 pesos el partido... me sale mas barato que ir al estadio..
<EduardoR> a ver, la propuesta que descarte es esta
<pcapeluto> Recién me leí un post donde comparaban al Software Libre con la Cerveza Libre "gratis", tiene toda la razón
<EduardoR> le armamos al estampador una "calesita" y nos da gratis las impresiones, solo pagamos la tinta
<EduardoR> y las camisetas claro
<EduardoR> lei la litad y me emboló mal
<virusuy> pcapeluto: lo lei en planet ubuntu
<EduardoR> la mitad
<virusuy> perdon en OMGubuntu
<virusuy> es largo si
<pcapeluto> Ja, yo me la laí toda
<pcapeluto> Es largo si
<EduardoR> leyeron lo de la Calesita?
<EduardoR> es un renglon
<pcapeluto> Si
<EduardoR> Duh!
<pcapeluto> pero yo la única calesita que conozco es la de la lagunita del prado
<EduardoR> la calesita es del profe, y la presta al CDI
<EduardoR> como en el caso de las camisetas del flisol
<EduardoR> por eso no hay camisetas para esta vez
<pcapeluto> Che... me preocupa lo del cañon
<EduardoR> porque no hay tiempo de seguir garroneando eso
<pcapeluto> Voy al kioskovpor el papel crepé?
<EduardoR> ya agotamos ese mangueo, pero había esa salida para otra vez
<virusuy> mira quien llego
<EduardoR> tamos todos
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<virusuy> no podemos hablar mal de la gente porque aparecen :-P (joda joda)
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, supiste algo del local?
<EduardoR> repito esto 
<EduardoR> todo confirmado el local
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, hay log en este canal...
<pcapeluto> El local se suspendió
<PabloRubianes> bueno hay que hacer la gacetilla entonces
<EduardoR> todo queda logueado 
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> asi que cuidado el leguaje
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<virusuy> jajaja era joda pablo
<EduardoR> repito: le armamos al CDI una "calesita" y nos dan gratis las impresiones, solo pagamos la tinta y camiseta
<pcapeluto> como es lo de la calesita?
<pcapeluto> Buen día PabloRubianes.... perdón que no te saludé
<pcapeluto> jejej
<EduardoR> en realidad no tiene que ser calestita, eso es para estampar 4 tintas en una camiseta
<PabloRubianes> che los del cdi que se jueguen que les vamos a dar el libro...
<PabloRubianes> buenas pcapeluto 
<EduardoR> buen día...
<EduardoR> ya se jugaron
<EduardoR> El martes puede ir alguien mas?
<PabloRubianes> a que hora?
<EduardoR> no se si a las 8 o a las 10 no me queda claro
<pcapeluto> Ah... tengo novedades de los CD's del 11.04 !!!!
<PabloRubianes> de la ma;ana? a hacer que?
<EduardoR> yo voy a dar la chara Tuneando Ubuntu Recargado!
<EduardoR> a 200 alumnos y pasar la lista a ver si vinieron todos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no yo no puedo...
<pcapeluto> EduardoR, la charla es en el mismo lugar donde fue la FliSOL?
<virusuy> por mi parte imposible
<EduardoR> en la sala GRANDE
<EduardoR> asistencia obligatoria
<EduardoR> chan!
<PabloRubianes> bueno que paso con los cds????
<EduardoR> cd, escupelos !
<pcapeluto> Confirmá la hora EduardoR, quizás voy
<pcapeluto> Bueno
<EduardoR> necesito el libro!
<pcapeluto> me escribieron de Canonical para confirmarme que ya está nuestro pedido armado
<PabloRubianes> no estoy en montevideo...
<pcapeluto> el 2 de Mayo viene el paquete para Montevideo
<EduardoR> ellos tampoco, :P
<PabloRubianes> digo por el libro EduardoR 
<virusuy> pcapeluto: que bueno ! cuantos cds son ?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto,  y la aduana???
<pcapeluto> Seguramente por otra empresa, TNT está dando problemas en toda Sudamérica
<EduardoR> Este LUNES! OMG!
<pcapeluto> no me dijo cuantos son pero seguramente sean 250 como los del paquete del 10.10
<virusuy> buenisimo !!! vamos canonical carajo !
<EduardoR> essssso!
<pcapeluto> Para el evento por lo menos podemos contar con los del 10.10
<virusuy> bueno señores, me paso al lado android de la tecnologia movil :-D
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pero tener cd de 10.10 cuando ya esta 11.04 ?? :-S
<pcapeluto> jejejej no te olvides que mucha gente ODIA UNITY
<PabloRubianes> si lo de la cantidad de cds es estandar
<pcapeluto> AAAJJA
<EduardoR> es para Coleccionistas!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> pero los cds sin de 11.04 no?
<EduardoR> yo me quedé sin 10.04 :(
<pcapeluto> Los que vinieron ahora son los del 10.10, los que salen el 2 de Mayo son del 11.04
<EduardoR> necesitamos tener una empresa con local qu eno haga de Store...
<pcapeluto> Eso estaría bueno
<EduardoR> a consignación que no le cuesta nada
<virusuy> EduardoR: como ?
<virusuy> no entendi
<EduardoR> conseguir algun amigo que tenga un local de algo prolijo
<EduardoR> si vende comida, no claro
<EduardoR> una boutique o algo asi
<pcapeluto> Hay que ver si eso no va contra los derechos de los LoCO's
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes?
<EduardoR> Almaplast está en los quintos infiernos!
<EduardoR> los productos son los avalados por nosotros
<EduardoR> le damos un porcentaje
<pcapeluto> Si, pero la "Marca" es de Canonical
<EduardoR> como lo de las hebillas de UBUNTU
<virusuy> seria todo un lio revender aca
<virusuy> prefiero que alguien tenga paypal y haga pedidos grande
<virusuy> y obviamente se le pague antes
<virusuy> asi compra y mandan y depues reparten mercaderia y listo..mas facil
<EduardoR> ok, que Canonical defina bien si hay que pagarles algo y cuanto. 
<EduardoR> se paga a Canonical como dice por allí y todos somo amigos!
<EduardoR> la mercadería sería producida por nosotros
<virusuy> ah decis cosas sobre ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> necesitamos la licencia de Canonical 
<EduardoR> dejemos pasar el evento y nos movemos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si no se si se puede hacer eso
<EduardoR> si, mas camisetas, tazas, pines, lo que venga
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, canonical no da licencias para eso
<EduardoR> yo lo leí en algun lado
<pcapeluto> por eso, no me queda claro ese asunto
<PabloRubianes> solo compra por el store de ellos y no da revendedores
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<EduardoR> por lo pronto es publicidad. Todo se conversa
<PabloRubianes> pero boutique no se puede
<PabloRubianes> eso no se conversa
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> lo dice en las reglas de la marca ubuntu y en las del store
<PabloRubianes> hacernos remeras para nosotros si... pero vender cosas con la marca no
<EduardoR> bueno, lo busco de nuevo
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<EduardoR> yo me voy a comer tambien
<EduardoR> ta luego
<PabloRubianes> dale
<virusuy> le voy a consultar a jono bacon
<virusuy> seguramente sepa si se puede hacer eso o no
<pcapeluto> ah si, Juan Panceta debe saberlo
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> un grande el juanelo
<virusuy> le voy a mandar un mail
<pcapeluto> che.... en Junio ya tenemos la primer Alpha del 11.10
<pcapeluto> Con el 11.04 fue la primer vez que instalé el S.O desde la liberación Alpha 3
<pcapeluto> 2
<pcapeluto> y desde entonces lo tengo actualizando
<virusuy> ahi salio el mail para jono
<virusuy> veamos que responde
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer...
<virusuy> como va magu42 
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
<virusuy> todo tranqui.. por comer
<virusuy> mandandole un mail a jono bacon
<magu42> recien??  jaja
<virusuy> ya lo mande
<magu42> recien??  jaja  lo de comer!
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> es de "madrugada recien"
<magu42> andás atavesado!!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⇝ anoche te tiré un ping para que ayudaras a ese usuario y me fuí,   no sabia , y ya me iba
<virusuy> cuando quise ayudarlo se fue
<virusuy> :-S
<magu42> :-(
<magu42> virusuy⇝ haceme un favor,  escribi mi nick  
<virusuy> voy
<virusuy> magu42: 
<virusuy> magu42
<magu42> ummm   mal la ruta del beep
<magu42> para que la cambio
<magu42> no suena
<virusuy> pruebo ?
<magu42> que raro , sin enbargo está bien  :-(
<magu42> dale
<virusuy> magu42
<virusuy> precisara algun tipo de permisos ?
<magu42> ya suena , dale una vez más 
<virusuy> magu42: probando probando 123
<magu42> ahora si
<magu42> gracias virusuy 
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> que beep usas? los de sistemas ?
<magu42> siempre le configuro al xchat la alarma sonora porque no siempre estoy en la pc
<magu42> no, uno que baje,  beep-2.wap
<magu42> es igual
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> que impresionante, ya arrancaron a laburar por 11.10
<virusuy> estos pibes no descanzan nunca
<virusuy> ahora nomas se viene Ubuntu Developer Summit, ahi vamos a tener novedades sobre que va a traer esa version
<magu42> el terero de aca http://www.soundjay.com/beep-sounds-1.html   pero hay muchos para jugar
<magu42> estoy viendo tutoriales para hacerle cualquier cosa rara a 11.04  jaja
<magu42> en unos meses quien sabe a donde termina unity,  van a haber mil maneras de tunearlo
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> es cuestion de esperar..
<magu42> virusuy⇝ debo irme, vuelvo de tarde
<virusuy> magu42: bye
<magu42> taluego
<unity_> pcapeluto:
<pcapeluto_> pcaapeluto:
<pcapeluto_> pcapeluto:
<iznogud> hola gente como vai???
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<EduardoR> hola y chau
<EduardoR> me voy a lo de cassinelli
<EduardoR> ya me confirmó que hay cañon
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, los pegotines?
<EduardoR> a eso voy!
<PabloRubianes> cuando se harian y los dise;os?
<EduardoR> me conecto desde allá
<EduardoR> ni idea
<EduardoR> para matera, me acuerdo :)
<PabloRubianes> je
<EduardoR> iznogud vas a venir al evento 
<EduardoR> ?
<EduardoR> asi les llevo al plata a todos los que faltan
<EduardoR> me rajo, aver si ay bondis
<EduardoR> hay!
<EduardoR> a ver
<EduardoR> OMG, este teclado vino con faltas de ortografía
<EduardoR> bye!
<pcapeluto> Che.... que bajón leer los posteos contra Unity
<PabloRubianes> no saben nada
<PabloRubianes> jaja ctl+alt+shift + direccion y te cambia la ventana de workspace
<pcapeluto> Hoy me puse a ver el directorio unity
<pcapeluto> tiene posibilidad de customizarlo con temas
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> si hay un tema hecho ya
<PabloRubianes> esta en omgubuntu
<PabloRubianes> busca por unity theme
<pcapeluto> ah mirá
<PabloRubianes> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/first-unity-theme-created-available-for-download/
<pcapeluto> si, ya estoy en el launchpad
<pcapeluto> pero no quiero arriesgarme sin ver como está armado
<iznogud> volvi
<iznogud> si voy el sábado 
<iznogud> toy como tabla
<virusuy> revivi
<virusuy> uhh PabloRubianes que ganas de dar una charlita en la open week que tengoooo
<PabloRubianes> dale falta gente
<PabloRubianes> busca openweek es
<PabloRubianes> o entra a #ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> y habla con sergiomeneses
<virusuy> bueno bueno!
<virusuy> vamos que sale !
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-01
<virusuy> Voy a dar una charla en la ubuntu open week !!!!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ sobre?
<virusuy> Canales IRC y mail list
<virusuy> que son y como se usan .. mas enfocado sobre las comunidades
<virusuy> es una charla bastante rapida
<virusuy> y es util para integrar a la gente.
<virusuy> a que no solo use el chat, sino use ambos servicios
<virusuy> que son importantes
<magu42> virusuy⟿ es la misma que ibas a dar en la fiesta lanzamiento y arrugaste miserablemente jaja
<luciano_> jajajajaja
<magu42> mirá que son de una hora
<luciano_> sip
<magu42> en 2009 que andabamos con eso , y si no recuerdo mal  son 4 carillas escritas , para que entren en una hora
<magu42> haciendo copy/paste  tranquilo
<magu42> rubianes debe saberlo, confirmalo con él
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> mem dijo eso
<magu42> ah ahi vá
<pcapeluto> virusuy
<virusuy> pcapeluto: estoy
<pcapeluto> está mal el enlace de tu perfil en el openWeek
<pcapeluto> aparece Luciano Facchinelli https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki.ubuntu.com/virusuy
<virusuy> y cual es el problema ?
<virusuy> Soy yo
<pcapeluto> si, pero la url te manda a tangamandapio....
<pcapeluto> debería ser wiki.ubuntu.com/virusuy
<virusuy> ahhh
<pcapeluto> figura dooble el enlace
<virusuy> Ok
<virusuy> tu hablas sobre la openweek ?
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> en la página de openweekES
<pcapeluto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<virusuy> pcapeluto: F5 a ver
<pcapeluto> essssssselenteee
<virusuy> :-D
<pcapeluto> buenoooo... empiezo a subir los instaladores para los nuevos Launchers que tengo armados
<pcapeluto> http://www.idepuntonet.com/emblema/cloudapps/?p=362
<magu42> ja !!  otro al pedo que no sabe que hacer , con este tiempo!!   jaja
<virusuy> epa!
<magu42> como al pedo , como al pedo !!
<magu42> mas respeto!!
<virusuy> yo no estoy al pedo... estoy MEDITANDO
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> como andas magu42 ?
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<magu42> mirando como llueve por la ventana :-(
<virusuy> yo mirando tele y por hacerme un té
<magu42> bien ahi!!
<virusuy> y bajando unos codecs para mp3
<virusuy> que todavai no los habia cargado
<magu42> y un poquito de web no puede faltar
<virusuy> y si
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> estoy viendo para sacar la alpha brou
<virusuy> asi puedo tener paypal y comprar algun par de libros afuera
<magu42> es facil, solo tenés que tener cuenta y seguir los paso que ellos digan, sin quejarte
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> yo uso la de mi hermano
<magu42> el brou me puede
<virusuy> pero lo usas para comprar cosas con paypal ?
<magu42> a veces
<magu42> poca cosa
<magu42> él si la usa mucho para traer cosas de electronica 
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> viste que los libros y cd son gratis.. bah, no cobran impuestos
<virusuy> entonces tengo ganas de traer algunos libros de afuera.. libros relacionados con tecnologia
<magu42> igual la aduana te deja las bolas como pan de kilo , pero es cierto, no pagan impuestos
<magu42> es cuestion de agarrarle la mano, al principio te enloquecen, despues que conocés la mecanica vas en bajada :-)
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> ademas te abre un mar de posibilidades
<virusuy> digo, si tenes dinero, podes comprar cosas que estan buenas
<magu42> sip
<magu42> está bueno , hay que agarrarle el sheito  ( como se escribe sheito yeito) jaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> hay discos que me gustan que en URU no estan
<virusuy> entonces esta bueno para pedirlos aufera..
<virusuy> afuera*
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> y che, como te va con Unity ?
<magu42> no me va!  jaja
<virusuy> no lo estas usando ?
<magu42> no le gusta mi notebook
<magu42> nop
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> a la mia le agrada
<virusuy> se hicieron amigos y todo
<magu42> después de muchas horas descubrí que arrancando en modo acpi=off , al menos arranca en gnome clasic
<magu42> y me deja actualizar de 11.10 a 11.04
<magu42>  en un rato te digo que pasó , está en eso
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> que raro, que notebook tenes?
<magu42> toshiba a60 p4 de 3gb con ht  700 ram  video ati de 64
<magu42> hasta gnewsense anda   jajaja
<magu42> es la primera distro que me da problemas para funcionar, y no me extraña demasiado
<magu42> para mi sigue siendo una beta por mal que algunos les caiga
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> y antes que me preguntes  el md5sum /dev/cdrom  dá bien  jeje
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> que linda tarde para dormir che!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<virusuy> como andas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<virusuy> bien por suerte.. con frio
<PabloRubianes> yo en piriapolis
<PabloRubianes> un frio salado
<virusuy> precioso dia elegiste eh !?
<PabloRubianes> viste lo que es tener ojo
<PabloRubianes> jejej
<virusuy> la verdad que si jajajja
<virusuy> se lleno un poco mas la grilla de UOW-es
<virusuy> :-D
<PabloRubianes> si siempre igual siempre falta uno hasta ultimo momento
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> nos mata un cacho el UTC a nosotros
<virusuy> digo.. por los horarios laborales
<PabloRubianes> si pero empieza a las 7 creo o a las 8
<virusuy> se
<PabloRubianes> no es 22 UTC?
<virusuy> estamos -3 ?
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a las 9 el dia que voy
<virusuy> a las 20 vas
<virusuy> nosotros estamos -3 en UTC
<virusuy> y el tuyo es a las 23:00
<virusuy> yo arranco a las 23, de 23 a 00
<PabloRubianes> si si
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: como es el canal de los LoCo ?
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu-es-locos
<deivy> hola alguien me puede decir adonde puedo estudiar administrador linux 
<deivy> quiero estudiar en  un lugar  
<PabloRubianes> deivy, hola 
<PabloRubianes> no tengo mucha idea donde podes ir...
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vos sabes?
<virusuy> deivy: 
<virusuy> en Empoweru
<virusuy> hay varios cursos, creo que ellos son los encargados de RedHat en Uruguay
<virusuy> creo.. en su sitio web hay mas informacion
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> seria bueno qu eprimero tengas LPI
<virusuy> que tambien se da en EmpowerU
<virusuy> son cursos caros.. tanto el curso en si como el examen de certificación
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, sabes cuanto salen?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: deivy, no.. pero para que te des una idea, el curso CCNA ahi sale 1600 dolares
<virusuy> el curso, mas el examen aparte que son 200 dolares
<virusuy> igual, el valor varia en el curso y el tiempo del mismo.. mi ejemplo de CCNA es un curso largo 
<PabloRubianes> pero el lp101 ni idea?
<virusuy> ni idea
<virusuy> son 2 cursos el LPI.. modulo 1 y 2
<PabloRubianes> deben ser salados
<PabloRubianes> de caros
<virusuy> la verdad no se .. la otra que te queda es dar el examen solo
<virusuy> y estudias por tu cuenta
<PabloRubianes> los 3 cursos para los dos modulos salen 31200
<PabloRubianes> yo habia preguntado
<PabloRubianes> encontre un mail ahora
<PabloRubianes> una sal
<PabloRubianes> jeeje
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> deivy: ahi tenes la info :-D
<virusuy> 31 mil pesos ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, los 2 examenes....
<virusuy> omaigod
<PabloRubianes> eso me habian mandado en el fin del 2010
<virusuy> por dios.. 
<PabloRubianes> no se cuanto los cursos solos
<PabloRubianes> sino hay uno de ubuntu online que lo compras en el store por 7000 peoss
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu certified proffesional o algo asi
<virusuy> ahi va
<PabloRubianes> ese esta bueno
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> ya arrancaron a laburar para 11.10
<virusuy> ahora nomas se viene la UDS
<PabloRubianes> si tan pasados jejej
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy para montevideo me conecto de alla
<PabloRubianes> salduos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> virusuy⟿ bueno actualizé desde el cd de 11.04 y arrancó hecho pedazos , sin teclado y sin mouse.  Lo instalé de cero y un mensaje me dijo que unity es mucho par mi maquina
<magu42> o sea
<magu42> mis opciones eran volver a 10.10 instalar squeeze o lmde
<magu42> adiviná cual estoy instalando?
<virusuy> lmde
<virusuy> no!squeeeeeeze
<virusuy> sos un debianero ahora
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> lo soy
<virusuy> che y probaste unity2d?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> de momento squeeze es la mejor opción, pocos recursos y siempre fiable :-)
<magu42> esta pc tiene squeeze 10.04 y lmde   pero siempre arranca en debian, no sé porque  jaja
<magu42> cuando salga 11.04.1  volveré a intentarlo, me  gusta unity
<virusuy> unity esta muy bueno
<magu42> si, sobre todo si tenés un display de 10´´  que no es mi caso
<virusuy> jajaja claro
<virusuy> yo 14.5
<virusuy> al revez
<virusuy> 15.4
<magu42> yo de 15 y 22
<magu42> en esta pc anda bien unity
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> en la note no
<magu42> pero no uso so´s expermimentales en mi maquina de todos los dias
<magu42> en la note no,  por ahora
<magu42> se me pasó la versionitis  por la 9.10  aprox
<magu42> de la 8.04 a la 9.10 los cambios eran notables , ahora es solo estetica, todo funciona
<virusuy> claro
<magu42> pero disfruto mucho el entusiasmo que tienen todos y los voy a acompañar en todo
<magu42> y a ayudar en lo que pueda
<virusuy> Claro
<virusuy> pero igual en 1 pc tenes unity
<virusuy> o no?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> :)
<virusuy> no me quedo claro, que tenes entonces ahora
<virusuy> en los 2 pc
<magu42> lo estaba probando en livecd
<magu42> en la pc:   squeeze ,  10.04 y lmde
<magu42> en la note  xp (original) y en un rato  squeeze
<magu42> los dos juntos claro
<magu42> usé 11.04 desde alfa1 desde usb actualizando con zsync  cada dos o tres dias reportando bugs, pero no significa que lo vaya a usar en modo permanente hasta que sea estable de verdad o que se deje instalar en mi note jaja
<virusuy> jajajaj esta bien
<magu42> virusuy⟿ vos tenés solo unity en la note?
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> y una virtual con debian
<magu42> y va todo bien con la grafica?
<magu42> jaja debian en una virtual,  se te mete en la sangre debian!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> todo 10 puntos con todo
<magu42> que bueno!!
<virusuy> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-23
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vamo Shaila nomas!!!!
<virusuy> vamo y vamo!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 0:24 y yo haciendo el sitio de la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> eso es meter huevo!!!
<ubunteroFla> Hola estoy dando mis primeros pasos en Ubuntu
<ubunteroFla> quiero copiar un archivo a una carpeta y no me deja 
<ubunteroFla> el owner es root
<ubunteroFla> como hago para cambiar los derechos y dejar mi usuario (administrador ) con derecho a escribir?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix saludos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola!!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje como va la causa?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> haciendo cosas :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje asi andamos todos! cuando hay meeting del ubuconla?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cuando?
<unimix> Hola PabloRubianes y SergioMeneses o/
<PabloRubianes> unimix, SergioMeneses te hizo una pregunta :P
<unimix> cuando quieran .. el tema es cuando quieren los demas, sino sera una reunion de tres o cuatro :)
<unimix> como ya ha pasado no hace mucho
<SergioMeneses> unimix, aaaa... y como va el evento?
<unimix> creo que para generar interes en estas reuniones hay que darle manija, publicar sobre que temas concretos se hablara, solo uno o dos temas centrales, y despues realizarla
<unimix> considerando el contexto en general, bien. Con Pablo estamos tratando de cerrar el tema website lo que nos permitira darle una difusion mas intensa y seria
<unimix> PabloRubianes, que paso con la direccion charla at gmail dot com ?
<unimix> el sabado me voy a encontrar con dos o tres personajes claves para dar charlas el viernes
<efpc2003> pregunta offtopic + off os
<unimix> de UbuConLA
<efpc2003> mi hermano me pidió que le bajara un antivirus, no estoy al tanto de cómo están funcionando..., avast vs. avg, cuál le descargo?
<unimix> efpc2003, proba los dos porque cada uno tiene sus pros y contras. Ademas del antivirus tenes que agregar un antyspyware, tipo Spybot Search & Destroy, por ejemplo
<unimix> asi tenes una solucion de proteccion completa
<efpc2003> voy a anotar entonces, disculpen mi ignorancia pues desde la 5.04 de ubuntu que no "atiendo" a las cosas win32
<efpc2003> muchas gracias unimix
<unimix> efpc2003, :)
<unimix> efpc2003, no los uses en forma simultanea. Primero uno y despues el otro.
<efpc2003> ok
<SergioMeneses> unimix, el problema es q estamos a menos de 2 meses sino estoy mal del evento
<unimix> SergioMeneses, por que "problema" ? En todo caso cierta "urgencia" pero siendo asi, urgencia para que, porque apurarse sin sentido es como gastar mal las energias
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ok ok :)
<unimix> SergioMeneses, es que en ambos LoCos estamos "sufriendo" lo que sucede en toda la comunidad Ubuntu: No se percibe un marcado interes masivo de la gente por colaborar efectiva y concretamente. Es como que hay que empujar el carro y nunca termina detomar velocidad
<unimix> conversalo con PabloRubianes a ver que opina el. Este mismo tema se toco hace varios meses atras en ubuntu-meeting en una reunion del CC
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si claro.... aunque menos mal aqui no sufrimos por ello o los sintomas no son muy evidentes
<SergioMeneses> pero si es una tendencia muy marcada
<unimix> O sea, no es una percepcion muy errada entonces.
<unimix> Las cosas ya no son como hace 5 años atras donde se formaba un ejercito de personas para organizar un RP, por ejemplo
<unimix> de hecho, el jueves sale la 12.04 y por estos pagos ni se habla de organizar una RP
<unimix> salvo los tres o cuatro de siempre que estan al pie de los acontecimientos
<SergioMeneses> unimix, =O
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no existe charla at gmail
<PabloRubianes> es ubuconla at gmail
<unimix> PabloRubianes, bueno, ubuconla at gmail :P
<SergioMeneses> unimix, PabloRubianes http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<SergioMeneses> nosotros haremos una RP en Mayo... ya que por cuestiones de tiempo no alcanzamos a hacer una en estas fechas
<SergioMeneses> flisol y demas
<unimix> Veo que solo Brazil anoto
<PabloRubianes> yo me olvide de anotarnos
<PabloRubianes> vamos a la RP con el flisol
 * PabloRubianes no esta muy convencido pero ta
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, agregado
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, o0
<ratman> hola edu
<EduardoR> magu42, se me acumularon como 10 mails , estoy saliendo y leo cuando vuelva
<EduardoR> hola ratman
<EduardoR> entré a decir eso y salgo corriendo :)
<EduardoR> y que tengo la inmensa bola de carne
<ratman> dale
<ratman> ta luego 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ dale
<EduardoR> bye
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> capaz es raro loq ue digo
<virusuy> pero alguno vio el ultimo MSG de "flisol Montevideo" en FB ?
<magu42> yo
<virusuy> todo bien, pero no podes comentar eso publicamente, no tienen un mailing list ?
<ratman> yo no uso eso 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> virusuy⟿ me parece que no sé de que estas hablando , pensé que era otra cosa
<magu42> de que hablas willie?
<virusuy> dice
<virusuy> "bo, quien me hizo administrador de esto que no tengo idea de que carajo es y me esta llenando de notificaciones al pedo?"
<virusuy> en su ultimo status update
<magu42> a eso
<magu42> fué un ardid , pero creo que no está funcionando
<virusuy> como que no esta funcionando ?
<virusuy> yo lo vi
<virusuy> no queda lindo leer eso en el fb de un evento
<magu42> debería haber invitado a sus contactos y no decir boludeces 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ f5
<virusuy> :facepalm:
<magu42> virusuy⟿ solucionado el tema en fb , no joden mas , la idea parecía buena pero no!!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-24
<ratman> holas
<ratman> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman 
<virusuy> buenas muchachos
<magu42> como va virusuy 
<virusuy> cenando :)
<virusuy> despues baño y cama, lunes dominguero hoy
<magu42> de yapa!
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> vos ?
<magu42> calentandome con flisol
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ahora un poco de blues y tranqui
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> q paso
<magu42> nada , ese es el problema
<virusuy> poco movimiento
<magu42> poco
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, me dicen por interno que todavia no te presentaste para hablar en la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> que esperas???
<ratman> ubucon es junio
<Triviox> buenas..
<ratman> holas
<Triviox> ratman, pablo, como van :D
<ratman> aqu llevandolo 
<Triviox> te vas al ubucon entonces ratman ?
<ratman> sip es mi idea ando ahorrando 
<PabloRubianes> vos Triviox 
<ratman> Ubuntu 12.10 ya tiene nombre: Quantal Quetzal
<Triviox> nop, manu me mata.. ya la lleve una vez a bs as por culpa de gnulinux jajaja cuando vino stallman el año pasado..
<Triviox> otra vez viajar por los mismos temas? me divorcio!
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, y te vas solo
<libertcharrua> buenas
<libertcharrua> coo andan
<magu42> don libertcharrua !!
<magu42> desaparecido!!
<libertcharrua> jejej
<magu42> como andas?
<libertcharrua> bien
<libertcharrua> cuando empieza la jodita en montevideo el sabado?
<magu42> de 10 19 hs
<Triviox> buenas libertcharrua.. magu42 .. no sabia si andas o no frente a la pc :P
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<libertcharrua> aja
<magu42> venis a mvd el sabado libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> capaz llego pa las 2 de la tarde 
<magu42> +1
<magu42> justo a la charla de PabloRubianes , a ver si aprendes algo
<libertcharrua> hiba a ir todo el dia ya habiamos negocido los dias con un compañero que me cubriera
<libertcharrua> pero un geton se le ocurrió jugar papi futbol y e hizo un esguince
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> yo seguramente vaya a la charla de faria
<ratman> s
<libertcharrua> asi que voy a tener que trabajar media mañana salir volando bañarme y tomarme la cot o lo que sea
<ratman> y tal ves a la de ubuntu 
<ratman> pero no se
<libertcharrua> ubianes de que parlara
<libertcharrua> rubianes*
<libertcharrua> autobombo mode on
<libertcharrua> empeze un curso de locución y periodismo 
<libertcharrua> así que tal vez me largue a hacer podcasts para practicar
<libertcharrua> autobombo mo0de off
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ http://flisoluruguay.info/charlas-montevideo-2012/
<libertcharrua> glup
<libertcharrua> que verguenza 
<libertcharrua> debí bichar eso desde el principio
<magu42> nahh
<magu42> locución y periodismo ?  libertcharrua no tenés paz!!
<magu42> vamo arriba!!!
<libertcharrua> jeje y parece buen profesor me impresiono bien el jueves pasado
<libertcharrua> luis charquero 
<magu42> lo hacés en Maldonado o ahí ?
<libertcharrua> Maldonado
<libertcharrua> circulo de tanos
<libertcharrua> digo circulo italiano
<libertcharrua> de paso capaz ya tramito la ciudadania jjeje
<libertcharrua> Triviox: como anda disculpe no lo salude
<danielmato> Buenas noches, o algo asi.
<PabloRubianes> buenas daniel
<PabloRubianes> tengo que hblar con vos... dame 5
<magu42> danielmato⟿ acá es mejor!!
<magu42> me vuelve loco el fb
<libertcharrua> danielmato: PabloRubianes como andan
<danielmato> no problemo
<danielmato> hola magu42, ya encontre el link ese
<magu42> te pregunté en fb justamente que link?  :)
<danielmato> el de la audiencia
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> ta
<danielmato> recien colgue y ya tenemos 2 me gusta...
<danielmato> estoy pal siquiatra, estoy
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, todo bien
<libertcharrua> bien y tu
<libertcharrua> o todo bien lo tuyo ya cazo
<libertcharrua> bueno visto que el muerto no declara considerando que mañana madrugo les digo buenas nochess
<AndroUser> Holas
<lunatiCC1> danielmato, hay sede en salto
<lunatiCC1> te mande a la lista
<lunatiCC1> :D
<lunatiCC1> con la mejor de los humores, por si no se noto
<lunatiCC1> :P
<danielmato> nop, no hay sede en salto
<lunatiCC1> danielmato, como sabes?
<danielmato> segun la pagina oficial de flisoluruguay.info
<danielmato> no está en las sedes
<lunatiCC1> eso no significa que no este
<lunatiCC1> te mande otro mail
<danielmato> ojo, yo estoy arreglando el video, que eso es lo que me toca a mi
<lunatiCC1> simplemente ellos no agregaron nada en la wiki
<danielmato> pero pegale el grito al admin del sitio, que no los dejen afuera
<lunatiCC1> y el cuco tampoco
<lunatiCC1> soy yo
<lunatiCC1> nadie los agrego
<lunatiCC1> si quieren hacerlo pueden
<danielmato> ok
<lunatiCC1> y el cuco tambien
<lunatiCC1> pero el cuco no existe
<danielmato> ja ja
<lunatiCC1> captas la ironia?
<danielmato> no, estoy un poco pasado de laburo... estoy con poca pila
<lunatiCC1> danielmato, mejor q no lo captes
<lunatiCC1> mejor asi
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> mejor
<lunatiCC1> simplemente te confirmo que hay una sede ahí
<danielmato> ok, yo estoy haciendo el render del video, en un rato va a estar cambiado, porque me parece injusto dejar a alguien afuera, o todos o ninguno
<virusuy> cafe: +1
<danielmato> cafeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ratman> holas
<ratman> holsa
<Uricio> hola ratman 
<Uricio> ratman: no venis?
<ratman> nop
<ratman> ando con unas cosas 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-25
<Manco> hey todos
<Manco> ratman q dice?
<ratman> hoasl
<ratman> hola
<ratman> aqui llevandolo y alli 
<Manco> todo bien por suerte... 
<ratman> :)
<Manco> che ratman, esta caido el el canal del HS ?
<ratman> ??
<Manco> el hackspace?
<Ignacio> Holasª
<ratman_> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-26
<EduardoR> magu42
<ratman_> nas
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ hola , estaba cenando :-)
<EduardoR> fijate en fliso-uy
<magu42> en el canal?
<magu42> estoy 
<Triviox> hello
<Triviox> magu42, EduardoR .. :)
<magu42> como andas Triviox !!
<EduardoR> sip
<Triviox> aca, cenando 
<magu42> provecho !!
<Triviox> como la llevan con el flis.. bah, vamos al otro canal :P
<magu42> donde gustes Triviox 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el viernes en "no toques nada" sale tu entrevista?
<magu42> como va PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> no toquen nada??? opa!!!!
<PabloRubianes> yo los escucho siempre
<magu42> yo también
<magu42> desde que murió futura
<PabloRubianes> yo desde que empezaron
<PabloRubianes> por darwin
<magu42> darwin +1
<Triviox> buenas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el sabado , excepto el tiempo de tu charla , vas a estar en el stand de ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> hola Triviox 
<PabloRubianes> si
<Triviox> uhh, vi en la lista, el viernes sale entonces? lo escucho!!
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si
<magu42> listo , ese rato te cubre Triviox 
<Triviox> te cubrimos!
<magu42> me lo confirmó en el canal flisol , no es de atrevido  jaja
<Triviox> EduardoR, .. salia mañana o el viernes al final?
<PabloRubianes> nadie va a ir a ver la charla???/
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ seguro , pero los que vamos a laburar , dificil
<PabloRubianes> ja cerramos el stand
<magu42> igual te dije que voy a entrar a la mitad y desde el fondo te voy a preguntar alguna barbaridad , de esas dificiles jaja
<magu42> cerrar nada que ahi tengo dos pc!!!
<PabloRubianes> estoy haciendo andar a sozi
<PabloRubianes> ojo que se viene la charla!!!
<magu42> sozi???
<Triviox> che, yo tengo un laptop.. quieren que lo lleve? es una HP 250 creo..
<EduardoR> OPA, GENIAL1!!
<EduardoR> perdon los tags son con mayuscula :)
<Triviox> tengo una home como con 300 disco... ahi particionan y meten lo que quieran.. actualmetne tiene musica pero ta.. se puede sacar, es recuperable
<Triviox> jeje y una magallanes tbn,, solo con ubuntu, re default porque no me ha dado la paciencia para "tunearlo"..
<Triviox> fuera de broma, llevo la hp.. jaja solo tengo que acordarme!
<EduardoR> cuando me escuchen decir las barbaridades que dije en la radio, me matan
<EduardoR> Y 2012 este fue su último flisol, dirá mi lápida
<Triviox> EduardoR, ...mañana o el viernes? /me tiene la duda
<virusuy> buenas
<magu42> vago
<Triviox> buenas virus!
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<PabloRubianes> me dan una mano con la presentacion...????
<magu42> EduardoR seguro , que no está haciendo nada jajajaja
<EduardoR> http://flisoluruguay.info/images/flisol2012-ident2.png
<EduardoR> salen 2 hojas A3
<EduardoR> TA!?
<PabloRubianes> pregunta
<PabloRubianes> les copio los temas de la charla (desordenado)
<PabloRubianes> a ver si falta algo
<PabloRubianes> ta?
<PabloRubianes> rhythmbox
<PabloRubianes> no mas mono
<PabloRubianes> mejoras en soft center
<PabloRubianes> mejoras en el login
<PabloRubianes> mejoras en configuracion y 
<PabloRubianes> nuevo ubuntu one
<PabloRubianes> HUD
<PabloRubianes> 5 a;os de soporte
<PabloRubianes> ubucon
<PabloRubianes> proyecto de reunion el 19
<PabloRubianes> comunidad
<EduardoR> lendo
<magu42> aporten ideas , necesita 45´ 
<PabloRubianes> nada?
<EduardoR> si sale de 30, esta perfecto
<EduardoR> todos apluden
<EduardoR> no es que sea pesado :) jajjaja
<PabloRubianes> naaa si son 45
<PabloRubianes> meto 45
<PabloRubianes> toy viendo el orden de las cosas
<EduardoR> mejor dejá que hagan preguntas y peloteala
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si queres ayudar en el orden podes
<PabloRubianes> nooooooo
<EduardoR> viste la tabla de equivalencias?
<PabloRubianes> las preguntas son un peligro :P mejor que vayan al stand
<EduardoR> se la mandé al periodista, quedó copado con Ardour
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, cual ? el de no toquen nada? cual era?
<EduardoR> no sabía que existía
<EduardoR> la tabla que subí a spread
<EduardoR> y que tengo que ponerle ubuntu.org.uy
<virusuy> EduardoR: congratz por la entrevista
<virusuy> no se si ya fue, o es mañana
<EduardoR> o el viernes
<EduardoR> me cag.... 
<virusuy> pero ya fuiste entrevistado ?
<EduardoR> le pregunta por Software Libre y no sabia que decir
<EduardoR> antiayer me llamó y hablamos sin grabar
<EduardoR> y hoy grabamos por llamada a celu
<PabloRubianes> bo en la wiki de flisol dice Pargolin, no pangolin!!!!
<EduardoR> cuak!
<EduardoR> donde?
<PabloRubianes> en la lista de charlas creo me lo trajo google
<virusuy> EduardoR: fue con Rossemberg ? (no se si esta bien escrito el apellido)
<EduardoR> no
<EduardoR> Gabriel Farias
<EduardoR> ya sabía del tema
<EduardoR> igual me preguntó para que lo dijera yo
<EduardoR> tiene una "columna" me dijo
<EduardoR> ni se donde la publica
<PabloRubianes> la columna es en el programa
<EduardoR> esa seguro sale el viernes
<virusuy> sguramente sea como siempre, joel tirando los temas y tu voz sale explicando
<virusuy> buena movida, no toquen nada lo escucha mucha gente
<virusuy> sea porque les gusta, o sea por darwin, pero es re escuchado
<virusuy> hoy me entere que la es posa de un compañero de trabajo esta en la organización del flisol (o eso me dijo el)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ de montevideo?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> bah, no se
<virusuy> me dijo que el que andaba en la movida del flisol y eso
<virusuy> supuse que quiso decir que estaba en la organizacion
<magu42> debe ser muuuuuy delgada porque no la vi
<virusuy> el clasico "voy a la reunion de flisol" .... estaba visto, tiene otro
<magu42> jajajajajaja
 * virusuy pronto va a empezar a jugar con openstack :-)
<virusuy> y hoy Debian anuncio que estaba disponible para sid :-)
<PabloRubianes> ta ma;ana saludos!
<magu42> nas noches
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> queria saber si alguien me puede explicar como instalar ubuntu con windows incorporado..
<ubuntero> si es muy complicado me rindo y intento conseguir a alguien... pero se me esta complicando
<Seba_> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-27
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman_>  bueas
<virusuy> feliz release day gente!
<virusuy> espero que ya esten usando 12.04
<virusuy> nada como un poquto de pistols
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARCremg5zfw
<virusuy> Punk rock old school FTW !
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, al final compre uno mas barato
<virusuy> ni idea de que estas hablando
<PabloRubianes> del mouse
<virusuy> ahh
<PabloRubianes> marca perro pero barato
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, toy leyendo full circle que salio hoy en currents
<virusuy> nice
<PabloRubianes> pero no actualiza, te queda cada uno como una revista
<virusuy> ahi va
<PabloRubianes> no se si es bueno o malo eso....
<virusuy> es medio una garcha
<virusuy> o no?
<virusuy> osea, tipo te lo bajo solo ?
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> a mi me quedo
<virusuy> un solo fulll circle
<virusuy> entro y upedo elegir ediciones
<PabloRubianes> si?
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo 2 full circle....
<PabloRubianes> ahora despues reviso
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<natrum> buenas!
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> estoy en busca de ayuda para la instalación del 12.04
<ubuntero> es el lugar correcto?
<ubuntero> .
<ratman_> a ver
<ratman_> cual seria la preguntas, que dudas tienens
<ubuntero> hice el upgrade...
<ubuntero> pero ahora al iniciar...
<ubuntero> en la ventana dl login...
<ubuntero> no se muestran los graficos
<ubuntero> si entro...
<ubuntero> en cualquiera, ubuntu gnome o el que sea...
<ubuntero> no me aparecen los menus...
<ubuntero> ni nada
<ubuntero> ni el unity...
<ubuntero> ni gnome 3...
<ubuntero> ninguno
<ubuntero> se habrá desconfigurado las carpetas?
<ubuntero> la del login por ejemplo es toda negra...
<ubuntero> y además me pone abajo 11.10
<ubuntero> el fondo no aparece...
<ubuntero> los usuarios si
<ratman_> la verdad es que con los upgrade nunca me ha ido bien 
<ubuntero> en un momento parce que me preguntaba por el idioma
<ubuntero> como que tenía las carpetas por ejemplo imágenes... y si quería mantenerla o usar la nueva pictures
<ubuntero> puede ser que por eso esté todo mal?
<ratman_> no creo 
<ubuntero> me estoy bajando el iso...
<ratman_> pregunta 
<ubuntero> lo meteré en un pendrive..
<ubuntero> dime
<ratman_> informacion en ubuntu lo tienes respaldado 
<ubuntero> no
<ubuntero> tengo particiones de esa
<ubuntero> s
<ubuntero> supuestamente si instalo...
<ubuntero> los datos los mantiene
<ubuntero> te refieres para que tenga cuidado al instalarlo?
<ratman_> si no le das formatear no deberia tocarlo
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> para mi debe ser que se instaló con alguna carpeta y no la encuentra
<ubuntero> y por eso no carga la parte gráfica, ni nada de unity
<ubuntero> etc
<ubuntero> pero no sé tocar esas cosas
<ratman_> te estoy haciendo un privado 
<ratman_> ves la ventana
<ubuntero> si entro con mi login normal...
<ratman_> en el chat 
<ubuntero> me carga un programa que tengo que carga de inicio...
<ubuntero> estoy desde una laptop en windows
<ratman_> p 
<ratman_> pero en este chat 
<ubuntero> si entro en chromiun...
<ratman_> no ye avisa de un privado 
<ratman_> que te estoy haciendo 
<ubuntero> nop
<ubuntero> uso el chrome
<ratman_> bueno 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-28
<ratman_> holas virusuy
<virusuy> hola ratman_ 
<ratman_> que tal 
<ratman_> nas pablo 
<ratman_> Pablo 
<ratman_> PabloRubianes, 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<ratman_> fea
<ratman_> aahi tas
<ratman_> jeje
<PabloRubianes> yo haciendo la charla de flisol
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> retoques retoques
<ratman_> ejje 
<ratman_> tengo una anecdota ya del 12.04
<ratman_> A 1 dia
<PabloRubianes> si?
<PabloRubianes> que te paso?
<ratman_> vistes las lenobo thinkcenter
<ratman_> en el correo comparon esas parece
<ratman_> con win 7 jejej
<PabloRubianes> si las vi
<ratman_> resultado no le andan las aplicaciones
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman_> bueno esos equipos tienen UEFI
<ratman_> como bios
<ratman_> lo que implica que no pueden instalar XP por lo menso asi nomas
<ratman_> ejeje
<ratman_> el caso es que Ubuntu esta corriendo las aplicaciones
<ratman_> y el 12.04 se instala sin problemas
<ratman_> en con esa bios
<PabloRubianes> vamo!!!
<PabloRubianes> el 12.04 esta genial
<PabloRubianes> es el mejor ubuntu que use
<ratman_> asi que ahora tan considerando usarlas con ubuntu
<ratman_> y si sale el interior usaria linux
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<PabloRubianes> aparte no gastan nada
<ratman_> hay cosas a arreglar
<ratman_> pero bueno espero que el wine
<ratman_> aguante
<ratman_> jejejjee
<PabloRubianes> buenazo
<PabloRubianes> magu420, a que hora hay que estar ma;ana?
<ratman_> yo mañana llegare tarde
<ratman_> de mañana tengo unas diligencias que hacer
<ratman_> perp estare por medio dia
<magu420> hola
<magu420> mañana llegamos a las 8am algunos , por las cosas que hay que llevar , pero a las 9 está bien supongo
<magu420> al final el kubuntu que pensaba llevar se convirtió en ubuntu , muuuuy lento k , impresentable 
<PabloRubianes> magu420, si lleva mucho unity
<PabloRubianes> sino mete un xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> a las 9 voy
<magu420> ya estoy terminando de instalarle algunas cosas y apago y desarmo , no doy mas , serán dos ubuntus en el stand
<ratman_> cambio el pc
<ratman_> ya regreso 
<magu420> me pasé mil hora tratando de instalar lubuntu al p3 y no hubo caso , hasta lubuntu 10.10  anda , más nuevos no
<magu420> me duelen los hojos y mañana me levanto a las 6
<magu420> ojos*
<PabloRubianes> anda tranquilo
<magu420> reviso mi lista , desarmo esta pc , junto todo y me voy a la horizontal , sino mañana me arrastro
<efpc2003> por qué salen duplicados los mensajes de la sala?
<magu420> efpc2003: duplicados?
<magu420> a mi no
<efpc2003> si, en #ubuntu no y en #ubuntu-es tampoco
<magu420> nas noches gente
<efpc2003> mejor reinicio
<ratman> nas
<ubuntero> buenas noches
<ubuntero> hola ratman, soy Natxo, hablé contigo hoy en la tarde
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que tal 
<ubuntero> no encontré solución...
<ratman> PabloRubianes 
<ratman> je
<ubuntero> lo ás parecido a lo que tengo lo vi aquí... http://askubuntu.com/questions/125798/cannot-pass-the-login-screen-after-upgrade-to-12-04-from-11-10
<ratman> a ver
<ubuntero> pero no he conseguido nada siguiendo esos pasos... asi que debe ser otra cosa
<ubuntero> cuando sigo los pasos tengo errores de dependencias en xorg
<ubuntero> y el archivo dkpg ese que esta en var/lib/dkpg/status
<ubuntero> dpkg perdón
<ratman> sip entendi eso 
<ratman> toy mirando ese post
<ubuntero> uno de los errores suele ser: E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ubuntero> con xserver-xorg-video etc
<ratman> sip ese tambiene s uno de los comandos ue estan en esa pagina
<ratman> uno de los link es en aleman 
<ratman> uf
<ubuntero> si, uff
<ubuntero> jajaja
<ratman> si arrancas con el cd live
<ratman> te levanta bien 
<ratman> el entorno 
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> uso un usb live
<ratman> tiene que sser configuracion que quedo de la anterior
<ratman> y que no deja levantar antes
<ratman> las x
<ubuntero> en lo del aleman hice todos los pasos desde el 2
<ubuntero> pues el 1 no lo entiendo
<ubuntero> y no ha funcionado
<ubuntero> si hago el sudo dpkg...
<ubuntero> el erro que me da es:
<ratman> sip 
<ubuntero> error: parsing file "/var/lib/dkpg/status" near line 35446 package "omnitux": blannk line in value of field "Description"
<ratman> toy viendo que es lo 1
<ubuntero> no sé si editar ese archivo...
<ubuntero> ir a esa línea...
<ubuntero> y borrar para que no haya esa blank line
<ratman> voya ver como queda la traduccion a español
<lunatiCC0> buenas
<ratman> nas lunatiCC0
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> queda horrible la traducción :)
<ratman> esta haciendo una aula desde el live
<lunatiCC0> hola ratman , podes ir mañana?
<ratman> al medio dia
<lunatiCC0> genial
<ratman> como 11 a 12
<ratman> se me complico a mañana
<ratman> lunatiCC0, 
<lunatiCC0> no hay drama
<lunatiCC0> decime
<ratman> has tenido problemas al actuaizar
<ratman> a 12.04
<lunatiCC0> no uso ubuntu
<lunatiCC0> :P
<ratman> uf
<lunatiCC0> apenas lo probe live
<ratman> que mal 
<lunatiCC0> los juguetes para los niños :D
<lunatiCC0> jajaja
<lunatiCC0> ratman, que problema tiene?
<ratman> si claro 
<ratman> actualizo de 11.04
<ratman> de 11.10 a 12.04
<ratman> y no arranca bien las x
<lunatiCC0> y los log q dicen?
<ratman> mira esta page
<ratman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125798/cannot-pass-the-login-screen-after-upgrade-to-12-04-from-11-10
<ratman> ubuntero, 
<ubuntero> dime
<ratman> el paso 1 creo que es necesario 
<ubuntero> y sabes que significa?
<ratman> hace una jaula para restaurar
<ratman> maso 
<ubuntero> jaula?
<ratman> creo teniendo en cuenta como tienes las particiones es mas simple instalarlo que recuperar 
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> lo que más me interesa no perder son los marcadores o favoritos del chrome
<ubuntero> eso no lo pierdo no?
<ratman> eso esta en tu home
<ratman> como lo tienes en una aprticion a parte 
<ratman> no lo poerderias
<ratman> cuidado con eso 
<ratman> con eñ/home
<ratman> haces esto 
<ratman> has un df -h
<ratman> anotate que particion es el home
<ratman> te animas a mostrarme el resultado de eso 
<ratman> df -h
<ubuntero> la dev/sda3
<ubuntero> es la home
<ratman> y las otras
<ubuntero> sda1 el root
<ubuntero> luego hay udev, tmpfs, none y none
<ratman> veamso 
<ratman> /dev/sda1         14G  3,3G   10G  25% /
<ratman> udev             1,5G  4,0K  1,5G   1% /dev
<ratman> tmpfs            586M  860K  585M   1% /run
<ratman> none             5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<ratman> none             1,5G   76K  1,5G   1% /run/shm
<ratman> /dev/sda6        282G  249G   19G  93% /home
<ratman> te da uan salida parecida
<ubuntero> si, no puedo pegarla aqui
<ubuntero> cambia lo unico el ultimo
<ratman> oki 
<ubuntero> que en vez del 6 tengo el 3
<ratman> que es sda3
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> bueno cuando formatees
<ratman> en al parte de particiones
<ratman> eliges manual 
<ratman> no uses automatico 
<ubuntero> ok, estoy arrancando ya con el usb
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> avisame cuando llegeus a la parte de disco 
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> le digo que descargue actualizaciones mientras se instala?
<ratman> como prefieras 
<lunatiCC0> nos vemos gente, los espero en el flisol con galletitas y cafe caliente
<ubuntero> me dice
<lunatiCC0> solo que gratis
<ratman> dale lunatiCC0
<lunatiCC0> naaa
<lunatiCC0> mentira
<lunatiCC0> van a tener q pagar
<lunatiCC0> jaja
<ratman> que te dice
<ubuntero> este equipo tiene instalado actualmente ubuntu 12.04 lts ¿que desea hcer?
<ratman> tenes 4 opciones
<ratman> o algo ais 
<ratman> abajo dice ago cmo manual 
<ubuntero> 1.- instalar ubuntu 12.04 lts junto a ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntero> 2. eliminar ubuntu 12.04 lts y reinstalar
<ubuntero> 3.- algo más
<ubuntero> el algo más entonceS?
<ubuntero> como ves me detecta que tengo el 12...
<ratman> si parece la 3
<ubuntero> bien
<ubuntero> en algo ma´s..
<ubuntero> me salen las particiones
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> selecciona
<ratman> la sda1
<ratman> que era la /
<ratman> y dale cambiar
<ubuntero> le marco que la formatee?
<ratman> esa si 
<ubuntero> si le doy a cambiar...
<ubuntero> me sale una ventana...
<ubuntero> con el tamaño...
<ubuntero> le dejo el mismo no?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> marca formatear
<ratman> y abajo 
<ratman> hay un combo 
<ubuntero> utilizar como... 
<ratman> selecciona de el /
<ubuntero> que sistema le pongo?
<ratman> ext4
<ubuntero> ok, formatear activado
<ubuntero> y punto de montaje /
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> eso es para sda1
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> le das al de aplicar no recuerdo la leyenda del boton
<ubuntero> y ahora ya sería instalar ahora
<ratman> nop 
<ubuntero> el sda1 ya quedo
<ratman> ok
<ubuntero> tengo el 3 sin hacerle nada
<ratman> ahora tienes otras particiones
<ubuntero> y el 5 que es swap
<ratman> selecciona a 3
<ratman> dale cambiar
<ubuntero> selecciono 3 y le doy a cambiar?
<ratman> en esta NO PONGAS FORMATEAR
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> vamso despacio con esta
<ubuntero> le pongo ext4
<ratman> en tipo 
<ratman> ext4
<ubuntero> formatear NO y punto montaje home
<ratman> lo de formatear NO LO PONGAS
<ratman> sip 
<ubuntero> pronto
<ratman> asi como dijistes
<ratman> eso hara que quede todo como lo tenias
<ratman> bueno 
<ubuntero> el 5 lo tengo como swap
<ratman> ahi taria
<ubuntero> ese lo dejo así no mas
<ratman> sip eso ta bien 
<ubuntero> no?
<ratman> cuando te pregunte el usuario 
<ubuntero> ok, entonces ahora me queda darle a instalar no más
<ratman> sip , el sd3 era el home
<ubuntero> cuando me pregunte el usuario...?
<ratman> ssi es coerente cono lo que mostraba el df -h
<ratman> le ponees el mismo nombre
<ratman> que tenias
<ratman> asi usa el mismo home
<ratman> del usuario
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> y bueno los demas pasos son automaticos casi ejje
<ratman> con eso deberia arrancar todo bien
<ratman> ya que no quedarian en la / configuraciones o algunas cosas que pudieran molestar
<Uricio> grrrr
<Uricio> grrr
 * Uricio está muy caliente
<ratman> que paso Uricio
<ratman> tienes el sindrome de fernando
<Uricio> siii jaja
<ratman> yo tenia una respuesta pero decidi 
<Uricio> jajaja
<ratman> dejarla para lueg de flisol 
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> che vas mañana ratman ?
<ratman> sip pero llogo al medio dia
<ratman> voy coo visita
<ratman> porque yo me baje de la orga 
<ratman> se lo comunique hace 2 semanas al cord de mont
<ratman> por eso no fui a las ultimas reuniones
<Uricio> uuu
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> bueno
<Uricio> anda que seguramente te tenemos un lugar pronto jaja
<ratman> yo no hago lo de fernando 
<ratman> de decir cosas antes de tiempo 
<Uricio> ratman: es simple, no se porque gente que esta afuera opina en la lista de montevideo la verdad que no lo se
<Uricio> ratman: entones vamos a sacar la lista nacional
<Uricio> ratman: lo mismo que José
<ratman> eso se habla luego 
<Uricio> yo prefiero que diga torre de las teleomunicaciones a no tener nada
<Uricio> me enferma la gente negativa
<Uricio> ah no lo quiero porque dice peteco
<ratman> creo que ay que hacer un documento 
<ratman> ubuntero, 
<Uricio> pero bueno
<ratman> sigue instalando 
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> sip no te calientes Uricio
<Uricio> na 0 stres
<ratman> que los años vienen rapido 
<Uricio> tengo que preparar las cosas para mañana
<ratman> y las ulceras mas
<ratman> jejejeç
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> tengo tremenda lista
<Uricio> recien llegue a mi casa
<ratman> sip 
<Uricio> tengo que pasar como 150 gb para el servidor
<Uricio> tengo que ver los cables y las cosas
<Uricio> la impresora
<Uricio> las herramientas
<Uricio> las antenas
<Uricio> etc etc
<ratman> uf
<ratman> bueno lastima que de mañana tengo cosas sino te daba una mano 
<Uricio> tengo que terminar el servidor
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> 0 stres
<Uricio> el año que viene me das una mano :P
<Uricio> y me cuelgo de tu hombro eaea
<ratman> luego habalmso 
<ratman> de eos 
<Uricio> te vas a morir en este año :(
<Uricio> no me dejes solo ratman no me dejes :(
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> por ahora no pero algun dia
<Uricio> ¬¬
<Uricio> no eras imortal ? 
<ratman> todos venimso con fecha de vencimiento 
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> pero esta borrada asi que no se sabe
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> por mucho que avancen las compus los sistemas...
<ubuntero> siempre uno se pega un par de horas instalando sistemas
<ratman> va a demorar un poco al descargar
<ratman> por eso demora algo mas
<ratman> pero ya queda actualizado 
<ratman> :)
<ubuntero> y pensar que antes arrancabas un ms-dos y lsito
<virusuy> buenas noches
<ubuntero> y todos felices
<ubuntero> buenas
<ratman> sip ms-dos
<ratman> uff como peleaba por liberar los primeros 640 k
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> :)
<ubuntero> y en un diskette flexible de 5 1/4 te entraban varios juegos
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> lso mejores juegos eran los de esa epoca
<ratman> carmen san diego 
<ubuntero> :)
<ubuntero> yo con los juegos me envicié...
<ubuntero> blockout...
<ratman> uf si que juego 
<ubuntero> y luego ya la época del civilization... y como no... doom
<ubuntero> antes el wolfenstein..
<ratman> command 1
<ubuntero> pero el doom fue lo máximo
<ubuntero> jugar en red era un vicio
<ratman> sip jeje
<ubuntero> andabamos llevando la compu de casa en casa para jugar en red
<ratman> sip 
<ubuntero> y no nos quejavamos...
<ubuntero> de que pesaban 20 kilos
<ubuntero> jajja
<ratman> yo igual sobre tood luego con el quake 
<ratman> hasta el quake 3
<ratman> despues empezo el unreal 
<ubuntero> si, el arena
<ratman> y beuno 
<ubuntero> esos ya por internet
<ubuntero> y luego uno se hace mayor...
<ubuntero> trabaja... se casa...
<ubuntero> y adios juegos
<ubuntero> :)
<ratman> bueoo yo no lo deje jejeje
<ratman> es ams ya compre el diablo 3
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntero> y yo me pase a la play
<ubuntero> pero el diablo etc... windows no?
<ratman> espero correrlo con wine
<ratman> como el wow
<ubuntero> :)
<ubuntero> el diablo me jigué el 1 no más
<ratman> yo todos y todas las expanciones
<ubuntero> a mi los tiempos ya no me dan para esos juegos largos
<ubuntero> uno tendría que saber hacerse el tiempo...
<ubuntero> pero bueno
<ratman> se puede saber cuantos tienes
<ubuntero> 39
<ratman> te gane
<ratman> 40
<ubuntero> jajaja
<ubuntero> del 72 o 71?
<ratman> 72
<ubuntero> entonces por pocos meses
<ubuntero> cumplo en mayo 40
<ubuntero> que viejos che
<ubuntero> :)
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> sip 
<ubuntero> bueno, por fin me pide reiniciar
<ubuntero> crucemos los dedos
<ratman> :)
<ubuntero> ahora si
<ubuntero> por lo menos tiene color
<ratman> sip deberia andar
<ubuntero> lo que no tengo para elegir es el gnome
<ubuntero> hay que instalarlo aparte?
<ratman> en el inicio deveria darte opcion
<ubuntero> tengo ubunutu y ubuntu2d
<ratman> todabia no mire eso en el 12.03
<ratman> ekekke
<ubuntero> que cagada entonces
<ubuntero> medio año aprendiendo el gnome y ahora me lo saca
<ubuntero> :)
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> dejame averiguar
<ratman> el ese lo instale ayer
<ratman> ejejej
<ubuntero> voy a reiniciar de nuevo a ver si sale por arte de magia
<ubuntero> :)
<ratman> ok
<ubuntero> nop
<ubuntero> cachis
<ratman> bueno yo lo averiguo 
<ratman> y te aaviopor sms 
<ubuntero> me lo bajo desde el centro de software
<ratman> o por aqui 
<ratman> yo ahora tengo que salir, mañana a madrugar 
<ratman> asi puedo luego ir al evento 
<ubuntero> ok tranquilo...
<ubuntero> mcuhas gracias por todo
<ubuntero> que descanses!
<ratman> dale nos vemso 
<ratman> mañana seguimso habalndo 
<ubuntero> saludos a todos, chay
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, tas?
<ubuntero> chau
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si
<PabloRubianes> te anda ubuntu.com?
<PabloRubianes> ahi arranco
<virusuy> si
<PabloRubianes> necesitaba una foto de ubuntu tv
<PabloRubianes> zafe
<virusuy> suerte mañana 
<virusuy> que no te maten a preguntas !
<PabloRubianes> gracias
<PabloRubianes> toy viendo si termino el sozi
<PabloRubianes> ta mas copado esto... 
<PabloRubianes> se come al spiedo a powerpoint y keynote
<PabloRubianes> y eso que lo estoy usando asi nomas
<danielmato> buenas
<ubuntero> hola alguien x ahi?
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> NO hay nadie :!
<alisandro> Hola
<ubunteronovo> hola estoy presentando el canal de chat en el flisol a una nueva usuaria!
<ubuntero> virusuy bicho bolita
<virusuy> si seor
<virusuy> señor*
<ubuntero> jeje
<virusuy> ahora, quien sos ?
<virusuy> ahh mira quien eras
<virusuy> estan en el flisol todavia ?
<magu42> virusuy  vago
<virusuy> jajaja yo dije que no iba a ir
<virusuy> el que avisa no traiciona
<magu42> jajajaa
<virusuy> como estuvo ?
<magu42> como está !!!!
<magu42> estamos acá todavia
<virusuy> ajjaja
<virusuy> como esta, entonces
<virusuy> magu42: 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-29
<ubuntero> holaaaaa
<virusuy> aloha
<ubuntero> hola
<virusuy> hola
<ubuntero> de donde eres?
<virusuy> Soy de Polonia
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> ratman: buenas
<Ignacio> Hola! Gente :)
<Chelo91> hola
<Ignacio> Como estuvo ese Flisol?
<Ignacio> (join gnudeb
<Chelo91> excelente
<Chelo91> me gusto mucho mas q la otra
<Ignacio> Sobraron stickers?
<Chelo91> ni idea
<Chelo91> me fui antes por los buses
<Ignacio> Ah :)
<Ignacio> De donde sos?
<Ignacio> A  mi mis padres no me dejaron ir -(Logico, vivo en canelones, y tengo 13 años)-
<Chelo91> XDDDD
<Chelo91> yo vivo por pocitos
<Ignacio> jajaja
<Chelo91> y de aca a alla es un bus
<Chelo91> y tengo 20
<Chelo91> xdd
<Ignacio> A bueno
<Ignacio> pero vos sos libre :)
<Chelo91> hubo un stand de robotica
<Ignacio> Si?
<Chelo91> DISFRUTA TUS 13 AÑOS
<Chelo91> cuando seas como yo vas a tener q ir a la facultad
<Chelo91> y vas a estudiar todos los fin de semanas
<Chelo91> y vas a tener q pasar horas y horas en la facultad estudiando :(
<Ignacio> ajajaja
<Ignacio> eduardor: Hi :)
<Chelo91> y despues cuando consigas un trabajo vas a llegar a tu casa cansado y no vas a tener ganas de hacer nada
<Chelo91> :(
<Chelo91> solo dormir
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<eduardor> hola
<Chelo91> holas
<eduardor> quiero dormir
<Chelo91> :(
<Chelo91> yo toy en la cama :D
<Chelo91> pero me voy a poner a estudiar -__-
<Chelo91> ademas de el irc, hay otro lugar en el q se conecnten?
<eduardor> nidea
<virusuy> buen dia
<Chelo91> buen dia
<Chelo91> :D
<ratman> buen dia
<Chelo91> buen dia
<virusuy> que cuentan ?
<Chelo91> estudiando
<Chelo91> :(
<Chelo91> q bueno q tuvo ayer
<virusuy> mira que bien.
<eduardor> aun quiero dormir...
<Chelo91> xdd
<Chelo91> anda a dormir
<eduardor> ta
<eduardor> zZzZzZzZzZzZzZ....
<Chelo91> xddd
<Ignacio> Hola
<Chelo91> vovliste
<Ignacio> -.- VOlvi
<Chelo91> :D
<Ignacio> Jaja :)
<Ignacio> Se me cerro :O
<Ignacio> De repente :)
<Chelo91> q se te cerro?
<Ignacio> Che, no tenes idea si esta funcionando "ubuntu.org.uy"
<Chelo91> no
<Chelo91> yo uso xchat
<Ignacio> Chelo91: uso un cliente web, uso. chat.sugarlabs.org
<Chelo91> aguante xchat
<Chelo91> XD
<Ignacio> Jaj :9
<Ignacio> Pero toy en "GUIIINDAÔN"
<Chelo91> ?_?
<Chelo91> q es eso?
<Ignacio> Windows :O
<Ignacio> jajajaja
<Ignacio> "Guindaön:
<Chelo91> o_O
<Ignacio> "Guindaön" --> Porque tiene problemas jajaja
<Ignacio> :O
<Chelo91> traidor XDD
<Ignacio> Jajajajajaj
<Chelo91> algo te suena, multi plataforma :D
<Chelo91> http://xchat.org/download/
<Ignacio> Ah :)
<Chelo91> xchat tiene version para windows
<Chelo91> :D
<Chelo91> Open Source For the WIN
<Ignacio> jaja  Ahííí  Va :)
<Ignacio> Descargando...
<Chelo91> tengo facebook, tengo twitter, tengo google plus, tengo diaspora pero solo uso facebook :(
<Chelo91> malditos amigos q me hacen usar facebook
<Ignacio> :)
<Ignacio> jaja
<Ignacio> Yo tengo: Twitter, Facebook, Google Plus, Facebook, Usuario de Taringa, 
<Ignacio> Y otros mas que no me acuerdo ahora
<Chelo91> bue yo tembien tengo en taringa
<Chelo91> en yahoo tambien
<Chelo91> en hotmail -__-
<Chelo91> a cierto hotmail me bloqueo la cuenta por no usarla :D
<Ignacio> A Y esos dos tambien
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Ignacio> Tambien tengo GMAIL
<Chelo91> pua google integro todo ahora
<Chelo91> gmail+youtube+google plus
<Chelo91> creo q no podes hacerte una cuenta de gmail sin las otras 2
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<Ignacio> NO podes sii :)
<Ignacio> YO tengo Gmail hace mas de 2 años
<Chelo91> ahora si haces una cuenta nueva no
<Chelo91> antes si
<Chelo91> yo tambien tengo gmail es de los mejores de todo
<Chelo91> odio el correo de hotmail es re lento
<Ignacio> Che
<Ignacio> Entre con XCHAT
<Ignacio> Pero no me aparecen los canelones
<Ignacio> See
<Chelo91> XDDDDDDDDDDD
<Ignacio> Viva GMAIL
<Chelo91> no aparecen los canelones?
<Ignacio> ?
<Chelo91> entonces no los hicieron
<Chelo91> XDD
<Ignacio> Que Canelones?
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Chelo91> el coso de irc de ubuntu es
<Chelo91> irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<Chelo91> y entras al canal ubuntu uruguay
<Ignacio> Ah :O
<Ignacio> Puse Freenode
<Chelo91> incluso xchat me trajo por defecto el irc de ubuntu
<Ignacio_> Ahora sii :!
<Chelo91> entraste
<Ignacio_> Jajaj see :!
<Chelo91> felisidades
<Ignacio_> Jaja
<Ignacio_> Ahora adios EL coso web
<Chelo91> CONGRATULATIONS 
<Ignacio_> Me tenes que dar diploma
<Chelo91> si es mucho mas comodo
<Chelo91> o cierto
<Ignacio> Ahora soy Ignacio
<Ignacio> jajaja
<Chelo91> wow
<Chelo91> te llamás igual q mi hermano
<Chelo91> pero mi hhermano tiene 16
<Ignacio> :O
<Ignacio> :|
<Ignacio> Soy Ignacio Rodríguez
<Ignacio> Juan Ignacio Rodríguez Rodríguez
<Ignacio> Para ser mas preciso
<Ignacio> Che Recomendas alguna cancion :!
<Ignacio> Tengo el ares abierto
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Chelo91> me encanta la vela puerca
<Chelo91> no te va gustar
<Chelo91> mancha de rolando
<Chelo91> no escucho temas
<Chelo91> bajo discografias
<Chelo91> si pirateas, piratea de verdad
<Chelo91> xDDD
<Ignacio> Se me desconecto internet! Maldito Windaôn
<Ignacio> Esta bueno esto que si se desconecta internet se vuelve a reconectar el XCHAT
<Chelo91> eso no pasa en linux
<Ignacio> u_U
<efpc2003> no
<Ignacio> Re cierto jajaja
<Chelo91> xd
<Ignacio> Recomenda cancion :!
<Chelo91> no tendras problema de coneccion?
<Ignacio> nu se
<Ignacio> pero siempre me vengo a conectar a esta escuela
<Ignacio> :O
<Chelo91> o sea q robas internet :O
<Ignacio> Jajaj
<Ignacio> Naa :)
<Ignacio> La internet de la escuela es libre :D
<Ignacio> o eso creo
<Ignacio> :(
<Chelo91> xdddd
<Ignacio> Recomenda cancion para Ares LPM!
<Chelo91> vecinos me voy a ir acercando hackeando wifi y si hackeo el suyo va a ser su culpa
<Chelo91> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6504nlNuqo&list=FLQvea7IUYXZUFazl_aDLEjQ&index=20&feature=plpp_video
<Chelo91> mira esa cancio
<Chelo91> me encanta
<Chelo91> un clasico
<Ignacio> jajajaja
<Ignacio> Cual es?
<Ignacio> Lo que pasa es que toy con un amigo
<Ignacio> y tengo el parlante
<Ignacio> ese que suena como la pu... madre
<Ignacio> y si pongo una mierda
<Ignacio> quedo re pegado jajaja
<Chelo91> xDDD
<Chelo91> o esta de las pelotas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFds5hyUPzU&list=FLQvea7IUYXZUFazl_aDLEjQ&index=62&feature=plpp_video
<Ignacio> Ahora toy escuchando
<Chelo91> :D
<Ignacio> -In the end-
<Ignacio> Linkin park
 * Ignacio escucha : In The ENd -Linkin park-
<Chelo91> como haces eso?
<Ignacio> escribis
<Ignacio>    /me y loq ue quieras
<Ignacio> SIn los espacios antes del /me
<Ignacio> osea
 * Ignacio te enseño algo :O
 * Chelo91 VE COSAS FEAS (JUSTIN BEABER)
<Ignacio> jajaja
<Ignacio> justin Biber...
<Ignacio> biberg...
<Ignacio> jaja :)
<Ignacio> TE enseñe algo :O
 * Ignacio es un genio
<Ignacio> -Genio-
<Ignacio> Jaja
<Ignacio> olle
<Ignacio> Te tengo una pregunta
<Ignacio> Sabes cual es la mentira mas grande de internet?
<Chelo91> LA RELIGION XDDD
<Ignacio> nanana
<Ignacio> :)
<Ignacio> Eh leido los terminos de servicio
<Ignacio> Y el Otro tengo 18 años
<Ignacio> jaja
<ratman> buenas
<Uricio> ratman: alooo
<Uricio> ratman: bo quiero fotos quiero ver fotos locooo !!!
<ratman> uricio 
<ratman> te busca fernando 
<ratman> eje
<Uricio> jajajaja
<Uricio> ratman: me quiere saludar ??
<ratman> umm no se
<ratman> creo que te quiere dar algo 
<ratman> pero no se que ejejeje
<Uricio> ajajajaja
<ratman> voy a ver si subo algunas a mi flck
<ratman> jeje
<Uricio> dale ya ya ya
<Uricio> editamelas porfavor
<ratman> nada de editar
<Uricio> ratman: jaja no seas como yo que subia la foto en resolución alta jaja
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> subi el raw
<ratman> a 5 megas
<ratman> o lso raw de 10 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> mis raw pesaban 25 bo
<Chelo91> donde consiguen los pegotines para el botón super?
<ratman> cuales
<Chelo91> los q van arriba de boton de windows
<Chelo91> :)
<ratman> una vez los encontre en un evento 
<ratman> pero la verdad deberiamos hacer algunos 
<ratman> abria que ver como hacerlos para que no se borren 
<ratman> erre de boton
<ratman> Uricio, 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> tas en el horno
<ratman> les bajo el tamaño
<ratman> porque 
<ratman> me cai 
<Uricio> Chelo91: ayer en el evento habia
<virusuy> Chelo91: los mejroes son los que da Canonical
<virusuy> tienen tremenda calidad
<ratman> ufa 
<ratman> criticos hay en todos lados
 * ratman que malo 
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> toy subiendo 15 fotos
<ratman> maso
<ratman> me van a putiear por el tamaño jajajjaa
<Uricio> jajaja
<ratman> tan tan 
<ratman> tararara
<virusuy> te ibamos a putear aunque fueran chicas, asi que ..
<virusuy> :-p
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/sets/72157629927561155/
<ratman> solo pocas luego subo las demas
<ratman> me faltan las de las charlas
<ratman> por lo menos de las que tengo 
<Chelo91> excelente
<ratman> sorry por algun comentario jejeje
<ratman> digo descripcion
<ratman_> uff corto la conexion
<ratman_> bueno no son buenas pero es lo que hay 
<virusuy> quedaron buenas las fotos
<Chelo91> si
<virusuy> Chelo91: sos nuevo en la comunidad ?
<Chelo91> algo asi
<Chelo91> es q hace tiempo q no me conectaba
<Chelo91> habia ido a la flisol anterior
<Chelo91> la q era en la UTU 
<Chelo91> cerca de el bps
<virusuy> ahi va
<Uricio> ratman_: estoy en una foto solo bo
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-22
<danielelnumber1> hola gente como andan?
<danielelnumber1> necesito ayuda
<danielelnumber1> hay alguien ahi???
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-23
<Banshee_> Buenas noches
<bernardo> hola todos!
<bernardo> hola virusuy
<virusuy> buenas
<bernardo> de donde sos/
<bernardo> de donde eres?virus
<Ignacio> 2 días <3
<Ignacio> Jeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, EduardoR tiagoscd estan?
<SergioMeneses> alguna opinion: http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2013/04/23/ubucon-latinamerica-2013-will-be-in-uruguay/
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si, que los ADS de google le sacan mucha credibilidad al blog.
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o0
<SergioMeneses> +.+
<virusuy> te muestro
<virusuy> http://awesomescreenshot.com/027175qpc1
<virusuy> eso.
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como se quita eso?
<SergioMeneses> que porqueria
<SergioMeneses> no me habia fijado
<virusuy> no tengo idea
<virusuy> uso wordpress pero en mi VPS personal
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, debe ser eso
<SergioMeneses> ash tengo q conseguirme un vps personal tambien
<SergioMeneses> asi sea solo para el blog
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pero el contenido maestro! que tal?
<SergioMeneses> se ve bien?
<virusuy> se ve biensi
<SergioMeneses> 0 errores
<virusuy> si queres, puedo hostearte en mi VPS
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pero ahorita no tengo $$$
<virusuy> pff .. gratis 
<virusuy> no hay drama por dinero
<SergioMeneses> no he pagado ni el wow
<virusuy> no quiero tampoco dinero por hostearte ahi
<virusuy> si queres, te instalo una instancia de wordpress ahi 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si serias tan amable :D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, lo tienes con juju?
<SergioMeneses> solo el charm y sale \o/
<virusuy> no, hay que hacerlo a mano
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, oka
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-24
<PabloRubianes> saludos me fui...
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-25
<ubuntero> hola?
<EduardoR> hola ubuntero!
<ubuntero> hola! 
<ubuntero> gracias por responder
<ubuntero> ando teniendo una duda sobre el sistema 
<ubuntero> no pude encontrar info por ningún lado
<ubuntero> me gustaría conectar en red una mac osx 10.8 con ubuntu 13 
<ubuntero> ambas compus se ven en red, pero al momento de ingresar usuario y constraseña me patea 
<ubuntero> qué podrá ser?
<ubuntero> puuudeee
<ubuntero> bien, gracias por su tiempo de todas formas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-26
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, felicitaciones!
 * SergioMeneses abraza a PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses: gracias jaja
<ubuntero> hola, alguien tiene idea donde puedo econtrar una grafica de comparacion de rendimientod de ubuntu 12 y 13
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches gente
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-27
<Kant> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-28
<M1L0> buenass
<Ignacio> Gente necesito ayuda..
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-21
<ratman> buenas
<frankman> hola?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien frankman ?
<frankman> todo bien
<frankman> puedo hacer un poco de spam?
<frankman> :-)
<frankman> Percona University en Uruguay:
<frankman> http://www.percona.com/news-and-events/percona-university/montevideo-uruguay-2014
<frankman> charlas sobre MySQL
<frankman> gratuito
<PabloRubianes> frankman: te va a convenir ponerlo en el grupo de FB
<PabloRubianes> aca se pierde lo que escribis si la gente se conecta despues
<PabloRubianes> en la web de ubuntu uy ta el link
<PabloRubianes> no creo que haya problema que pongas un aviso ahi
<frankman> PabloRubianes: gracias! perdona la demora en contestar (telefono)
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<Ayortano> Buenas buenas.
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-22
<magu42> ‏
<magu42> ‮lun abr 21 22:43:11 UYT 2014
<magu42> lun abr 21 22:43:11 UYT 2014
<magu42> lun abr 21 22:43:11 UYT 2014
<magu42> magu
<magu42> ‫listo
<ratman_> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-23
<SergioMeneses> un ratman salvaje ha aparecido!
<ratman_> je
<ratman_> que tal SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien, ya casi saliendo de la oficina
<ratman_> yo mirando la hora y vinso si me duermo ejeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ole ratman no va a venir a la ubuconla_
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, calisto y uds?
<calisto> nones SergioMeneses, desgraciadamente hay otras responsabilidades que me alejan de esa direcció
<calisto> n
<SergioMeneses> :O
<hector_> buenas noches
<hector_> hay alguien online
<hector_> ?¿
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-24
<jorgrh> hola
<jorgrh> hola quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar cd para instalar no puedo bajarlo lo quisiera 
<pcapeluto> como andan?
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-27
<eltuga84> hola, hay alguien?
<eltuga84> Carlos Ney soy victor
<CarlosNeyPastor> buee
<CarlosNeyPastor> eltuga84 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bienvenido
<eltuga84> esta el astronomo conectado
<eltuga84> o esta mirando a las estrellas
<eltuga84> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> es asterismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hablale a ver si anda por ahi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> migro al sobre yo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo 
<eltuga84> como estas
<eltuga84> soy victor, estube hoy en la charla
<ratman> holas
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-20
<p05T1> Hello
<p05T1> ...
<p05T1> where are you?
<p05T1> ...3
<p05T1> ..2
<p05T1> .1
<p05T1> .
<p05T1> bye
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: te anda ese ping
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> no, pero estoy aqui
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> vas el sabado?
<EduardoR> no creo, estoy en un laburito
<EduardoR> Como van?
<PabloRubianes> uhhh tas desaparecido
<PabloRubianes> bien pero ta siempre sirve que vayan mas
<EduardoR> triste, pero ya volveré cuando pueda desatorarme de laburos
<PabloRubianes> oka
<EduardoR> :) estamos en contacto
<PabloRubianes> bien hace un whatapp bo
<PabloRubianes> :P
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-21
<danielmato> Pasaba vi luz y entré
<magu42> como va danielmato 
<danielmato> como va magu42 ?
<danielmato> yo llegando temprano a casa por una vez...
<magu42> bien
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> al fin
<magu42> jaja
<danielmato> a veces toca
<magu42> un dia vas a llegar y vas a tener la puerta trancada por dentro
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> pero tengo una aliada infiltrada...
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> pero no tiene llave
<danielmato> no, pero sale por la ventana y capaz me alcanza algo para picar, vio?
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> y una mantita
<magu42> algo es algo
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> se sabe algo de mr ratman?
<magu42> no 
<magu42> yo nno 
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> mañana le mando mensaje
<danielmato> vio, que como prometí, volví...
<magu42> si señor!
<magu42> te deje mp
<magu42> ahi
<danielmato> lo vi
<magu42> ahh  jeje
<danielmato> te dejé dos listas, una completa con todos los precios que me consiguieron, y la otra solo con hp
<danielmato> hay unas samsung y unas acer bastante en cuenta
<danielmato> supongo que 5 meses después hasta hay alguna máquina más...
<magu42> ahhh no vi , recien llego
<magu42> gracias
<danielmato> ojo no son todas con Ubuntu, solo las hp, pero las otras vienen full linux friendly
<magu42> D+
<danielmato> ojo, te aviso, los muy tontos pusieron un chip para wifi + bluetooth mediatek... o sea, el driver para bt no anda, el wifi sin drama, pero...
<magu42> lo unico que no dice es quienes son
<magu42> el bt no me preocupa , no lo uso
<danielmato> ta, entonces 0 drama, no prende la lucecita blanca y nada más
<magu42> parece que me toca comer,  vuelvo en un rato
<danielmato> daleeeeeee
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:34:03)
<danielmato> bueno, pinto ir a dormir...
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana, o el sábado
<danielmato> bye
<sud0> hola
<sud0> EduardoR
<sud0> cómo andás?
<sud0> cómo va tu distro.? (EDUbuntu)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-22
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-23
<magu42> xfce +1
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-25
<ubuntero> Hola
<ubuntero> Hay alguien
<ubuntero> Flisol existe este año? 
#ubuntu-uy 2016-04-25
<magu42> como andas dmurana ?
<dmurana> hay vida acá, pensé que andaban durmiendo o mirando GoT
<dmurana> yo bien, vos magu42 ?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> son todos bots menos yo
<magu42> bien , acá llevandola
<dmurana> sí, son los que están siempre conectados
<dmurana> yo acá ando, entusiasmado por haber instalado un Debian prolijo luego de años
<magu42> me acordaba ayer que el año pasado charlamos un buen rato en flisol , éste años ni hubo
<magu42> debian +1
<magu42> instlalé hace dos dias en limpio después de 3 años con mi viejo debien
<magu42> debian*
<dmurana> yo estaba usando Ubuntu en el desktop hace casi 1 año, se me rompió el hdd y le instalé Debian 8 que ni lo había probado
<dmurana> una belleza
<dmurana> me había olvidado lo que era tener un sistema rápido, jeje
<magu42> que  entorno?
<dmurana> Cinnamon y Shell
<dmurana> pa' variar
<magu42> jeje
<dmurana> en la notebook tengo Trisquel + Unity, y en el laburo OpenSUSE Tumbleweed + KDE
<magu42> mate y xfce , para NO variar jajaja
<dmurana> xfce lo tengo en la notebook también pero se me rompió
<magu42> que tal open suse?
<magu42> xfce +1
<dmurana> intenté compilar e instalar una versión de xfce más nueva que la que trae trisquel, estuve 2 días y quedó mal
<magu42> jaja  eso pasa
<dmurana> impresionante lo bien que anda OpenSUSE, además Tumbleweed es rolling release y está buenísimo
<dmurana> desde que dieron el salto a Leap y Tumbleweed y mantienen esas 2 ramas
<magu42> lo probé hace años , pero nunca lo usé seriamente
<dmurana> el kernel es el de SUSE Enterprise y anda muy bien
<dmurana> yo lo probé hace años, y hace unos meses salió un proyecto con OpenSUSE para un cliente, y me lo instalé en la PC del laburo
<dmurana> muy recomendable
<magu42> +1
<magu42> soy muy rama debian , pero nunca está demás otras alternativas
<dmurana> hay un veterano parecido a vos en este cliente que te digo, cuando lo vi y lo escuché hablar pensé que podía ser algún familiar tuyo
<dmurana> programa en Java y Oracle Forms
<dmurana> lleva años con eso el tipo, tiene como 60 años y abundante experiencia
<magu42> nop nada mio lamentablemente
<dmurana> pero bueno, yo también me acostumbré a usar distros debian
<dmurana> recién ahora que me ha tocado laburar con Red Hat/CentOS y OpenSUSE me he metido a usar en el día a día otras
<dmurana> y es una experiencia interesante
<dmurana> estuve usando CentOS en desktop también, antes de dar el LX-101
<magu42> en mis primeros tiempos con la versionitis al mango , probé toda distro que veia ,  pero usarla es otra cosa
<magu42> diste el lpic ?
<magu42> aca?
<dmurana> no, me falta el LX-102 todavía
<magu42> no es lpic
<dmurana> es CompTIA Linux + powered by LPI
<magu42> lpi  eso eso eso
<dmurana> te dan la CompTIA Linux+, LPI1 y Novell Linux Sysadmin con esos dos examenes
<magu42> tas salado Damian!!!
<magu42> :-)
<dmurana> no he dado el LX-102 por falta de tiempo, y algo de guita
<dmurana> los de Linux me pagan la mitad en el laburo
<dmurana> Microsoft si te lo pagan entero
<magu42> cuestan como 400 dolares no ?
<dmurana> 180usd cada uno de los LX-10x
<magu42> ahh  
<dmurana> me falta 1 examen de MS para la MCSA de Windows Server 2012 R2
<dmurana> y 1 para CompTIA
<dmurana> espero en un par de meses dar ambos
<magu42> osea 6º  en el iava nunca más??
<dmurana> jajaja
<dmurana> es otro pendiente
<magu42> pa que no?
<magu42> para decir terminé
<dmurana> pero es más divertido dar exámenes de estos
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> seguro
<dmurana> en fin, me voy a cenar algo
<dmurana> no salió FLISoL pero habrá que inventar algo para juntarse a nerdear un rato ;-)
<magu42> dele estimado
<magu42> nosotros nos juntamos , los de ubuntu 
<magu42> aunque la comunidad esté muerta
<magu42> hace dos sabados asado en lo de Daniel M
<magu42> el proximo será en mi casa supongo ,  te prendés un sabado?
<magu42> calculo después del invierno
<magu42> acá está re frio en invierno
<magu42> 142 costanera te deja a dos cuadras :-)
<magu42> dmurana, te dejo ahi la invitacion constestame por fb , no sé cual cuenta estas usando , cerraste una y te perdi , mandame mp o nos vemos por acá  otro dia ,  siempre estoy aprox de 21 a 23  
<magu42> abrazo
<asterismo> que haces dmurana1
#ubuntu-uy 2016-04-26
<ubuntero> hola, hay alguien
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-01
<magu42> dmurana,  yo estoy para irme a dormir y recién apareces !!!   lo que es la juventud
<magu42> andarás por ahi estimado , te veo en otro momento
<magu42> nas 
#ubuntu-uy 2017-04-24
<Unknow> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2017-04-27
<asterismo_m> hola
<asterismo_m> me hacen el favor de hacerse una cuenta en el nodo uruguayo de mastodon
<asterismo_m> mastodon.uy
<asterismo_m> red social libre, descentralizada y federada compatible con OSTATUS
<asterismo_m> y corran la bola por twitter
<asterismo_m> en menos de 2 semanas paso de tener 200 nodos a mas de 1300
<asterismo_m> y ya supero los 500.000 usuarios
<asterismo_m> https://instances.mastodon.xyz/list
<asterismo_m> esa es la lista de servidores
<asterismo_m> mastodon es trending topic en twitter
<asterismo_m2> hay 3 apps para android, twidere, tusky y masty
<asterismo_m2> las 2 primeras estan en google play
<sud0> no la conocía, asterismo_m2
<sud0> yo antes usaba Diaspora
<asterismo_m2> esto federa con gnusocial y todo lo que sea ostatus
<asterismo_m2> diaspora todavia no
<asterismo_m2> hay bastante gente que migro de twitter
<asterismo_m2> gente comun no vinculada al SL
<asterismo_m2> esta lleno de minas por ejemplo...
<asterismo_m2> capaz eso te motiva
<asterismo_m2> jajajaja
<sud0> listo, ya me registré, asterismo_m2
<sud0> porque dijiste minas
<sud0> jajaja
<sud0> (broma, me estaba registrando)
<sud0> está movido el public timeline
<asterismo_m2> si
<asterismo_m2> corran la bola en twitter
<asterismo_m2> el server es un vps en alemania que lo mantengo yo con la ayuda de otros uruguayos
<asterismo_m2> sud0: pone algo asi te sigo man
<sud0> a ver si me encontrás, asterismo_m2
<barbanegra> buenas
<sud0> barbelli, barbanegra
<barbanegra> como va sud0?
<sud0> bien, probando mastodon
<barbanegra> hoy fui por el bps
<barbanegra> me llevo mas tiempo ir que el tramite
<sud0> ¿el de la peatonal?
<barbanegra> si
<sud0> ah, me hubieras dicho tomábamos un helado ja
<sud0> yo estoy ahí a tres cuadras
<barbanegra> no sabia
<barbanegra> otra vez que vaya para la ciudad vieja te aviso
<sud0> dale
<sud0> hasta me lo crucé a asterismo_m2 una vez
<barbanegra> a veces estoy en 25 de mayo y juncal
<barbanegra> jajaja
<sud0> ¿qué hacés por ahí?
<barbanegra> estaba linda la mina que me atendio
<sud0> sólo sé que hay una casa de empanadas tremenda
<barbanegra> mi vieja labura ahi
<barbanegra> y mi hermano tmb
<barbanegra> y yo a veces
<sud0> ah, genial
<barbanegra> estaba linda la mina que me atendio
<barbanegra> y yo al lado de mi vieja como un boludo
<asterismo_m> voy al MEC y luego tengo un ratito
<barbanegra> porque ibamos a ir a comer
<asterismo_m> sera sobre las 4, 4 y algo
<barbanegra> bueno
<barbanegra> me voy a registrar en mastodon.uy
<barbanegra> a ver si hay minas como dicen
<sud0> está bueno, igual ni parecido a Diaspora
<sud0> está lleno de chicas, y gente... "normal" digamos :P
<sud0> mi primer "toot" fue un hello world en C que seguro sólo santi entendió
<barbanegra> no me aparece nada desde el celu
<barbanegra> despues de iniciar sesion
<barbanegra> asterismo_m: 
<barbanegra> daa
<barbanegra> despues lo veo desde el desktop
<barbanegra> pero un bajon eso
<sud0> no lo probé desde el cel.
<barbanegra> no puedo ser el hombre nuclear
<barbanegra> ahora estoy mateando
<barbanegra> y escuchando radio.hackspace.uy
<asterismo_m> sud0: si, re nerd tu primer toot
<asterismo_m> barbanegra: desde el navegador podes
<asterismo_m> o bajate la app Tusky
<free4fun> pero porque desde el navegador del celu no se ve nada?
<asterismo_m> que navegador usas?
<free4fun> buena pregunta
<free4fun> es uno que viene con android
<free4fun> no se como se llama
<free4fun> por lo que veo con chrome si me anda
<free4fun> pero con el otro no
<sud0> el que viene por defecto es bastante malo
<asterismo_m> ya van 520.000 usuarios
<free4fun> en .uy ?
<asterismo_m> no
<asterismo_m> en el mundo
<asterismo_m> en .uy vamos 22!
<asterismo_m> jajajaja
<barbanegra> jajajajajaja
<barbanegra> Y LAS MINAS!!??
<barbanegra> :P
<asterismo_m> anda a la federada
<asterismo_m> y agrega...
<asterismo_m> hay que atraer uruguayos
<asterismo_m> no puede ser que el nodo de ellos se llene de argentinas que se parten
<asterismo_m> y nosotros los mismos de siempre...
<asterismo_m> aunque hay un par...
<barbanegra> jajajaja
<barbanegra> salado bo
 * barbanegra habla en uruguayo
<sud0> claro bo
<sud0> ¿dónde están las "linuxeras" hot?
<asterismo_m> no son linuxeras
<barbanegra> "linuxeras"
<barbanegra> se viene un "cat"
<barbanegra> -*+96
<barbanegra> 3.*/9+8
<barbanegra>  -
<barbanegra> listo
<barbanegra> ahi limpie el teclado
<asterismo_m> estoy en 5 en la puerta de la ciudadela
<asterismo_m> escribi asi te agrego
<asterismo_m> al mastodon
<barbanegra> yo los miro desde aca http://camaras.vera.com.uy/camara/22
<barbanegra> o desde aca http://camaras.vera.com.uy/camara/34
<sud0> jajaja
<asterismo_m> me fui
<asterismo_m> https://jabber.undernet.uy:5281/upload/62e3b488-ae0b-4923-aa84-9be042af805e/N_h1ju3yTgqE62BNPEiw6A.jpg
<asterismo_m> https://jabber.undernet.uy:5281/upload/8b0831fe-d1ca-48ce-8069-8ae25d86792e/FQps0VSyTeOz-VtoNOaTYA.jpg
#ubuntu-uy 2020-04-21
<HacKDarK>  /msg nickserv identify TE201282amo
<HacKDarK> jaja
<HacKDarK> no me acurdo las contraseñas ni los comandos
<sud0> estaba bien, pero agregaste un espacio extra
<HacKDarK> hola sudo0
<HacKDarK> como andas?
<HacKDarK> no... 
<HacKDarK> no esta bien... corregi eso, pero es peor. No se que onda
<HacKDarK> Te acordas (no se si te acordas) cuando me ayudaste con lo del canal?
<HacKDarK> asterismo
* HacKDarK changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
#ubuntu-uy 2020-04-22
<z3r0> *asterismo
#ubuntu-uy 2020-04-23
<magu42> zerobyte, que hacés loco!!  no te habia visto en el canal
<magu42> veo que estás en la luna 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2020-04-26
<Cavanini> buenazo esto de tener un canal propio nacional
<Cavanini> primero, un Hola. Segundo
<Cavanini> necesito una ayudita
